# Official Raw Discussion Thread 1/10



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

No they will not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually they will, since the 2010 SOTY is the WWE Champion. He just won't be going under that title.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah I know he'll probably appear....

I wonder if it's going to be a good show. We already have the WWE Title Match at the Rumble all set up. Perhaps they can squeeze in another challenger for Miz's belt.
Ah, I wonder. We'll probably be getting a lot of Nexus time then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It'll be good enough. Punk and Miz will make their segments work, as always. The rest of the show will probably suck but at least those guys'll be out there working their magic.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

_Well, since they're hyping this will he/won't he return, it's in all likelihood that he'll return. But, being the Cena hater that I am, I sincerely hope he doesn't show._


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Eh, I can only hope. I'm debating whether to go to bed now, or wait until Orton appears on RAW so he can put me sleep.

All kidding aside, goodnight.

AND WILL THIS SHOW FINALLY REVEAL WHO THE ANONYMOUS GENERAL MANAGER IS?
Probably not.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Derek said:


> Following a hip injury sustained at a WWE live event at the close of 2010, WWE Officials believe that John Cena may make his return, live on Monday Night Raw. Will the WWE Universe see the 2010 Superstar of the Year?
> 
> Discuss.​


Whether he's there or not, we still can't see him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

If WWE are smart they will capitalize on tyler reks popularity and give him the wwe belt.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

In b4 500 Otunga pics



Can't wait to see Punk as official leader of Nexus


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I was cheering for Cena to be out one more week it seems that is not going to happen. Wondering what they can really do with the Nexus feud. Maybe they force Cena to join? Maybe they get Cena fired? Uhm. Maybe Cena unleashes heck onto them? They act like nothing happened, and David Otunga is awared the WWE Title? Uhm. Danielson joins back up with Nexus, and commits murder with a tie? Nexus disbands? We learn why Nexus helped Kane? We learn who was driving the limo? They cut short this season of NXT, and they all join Cena minus Bateman,Saxton,and Clay who join up with Nexus? Luke Gallows makes a return? CM Punk wrestles? Cema says poopy?

I can see any of this happening.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to RAW tonight, should be the start to the proper build for the Royal Rumble.

I don't care about the Miz/Orton feud in the slightest. The Punk/Cena/Nexus stuff should be good though.

I'm also rather intrigued as to how Morrison is booked. He lost his title shot last week and his booking has always been so up and down, so depending on if they continue to push him he'll either do something good to gain entry into the rumble or...job to someone random.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If they're doing qualifiers, he's definately winning.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

True, he will win a qualifier. But the manner of his win, or how much emphasis they put on him will kind of give a hint at if they are still set on pushing him, or if they randomly drop his push again. Will be interesting.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

If they don't build the Rumble this week I won't order it this year. Seriously.

I'll just stream it instead.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope they announce a U.S. title match between Daniel Bryan and Tyson Kidd for the Royal Rumble but with 4 weeks until the event I guess they will waste the match and do it on Raw.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking forward to tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> If they don't build the Rumble this week I won't order it this year. Seriously.
> 
> I'll just stream it instead.


I just stream every PPV. :lmao


----------



## mrcabrera (Oct 2, 2007)

the raw description on my dvr says "John Cena returns for revenge" which means he will quash nexus again as usual


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mrcabrera said:


> the raw description on my dvr says "John Cena returns for revenge" which means he will quash nexus again as usual


With the help of barret?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*^ Doubt that, Barrett is still heel obviously since he is feuding w/ Big Show.

I hope we see Bryan this week. Superstars match was amazing so I dont even care if its that match again.*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah I think it's safe to say Barrett is a smackdown guy now, which funnily enough makes me want to watch it more.

Cena will appear tonight, pretty safe bet


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ah yes... qualifiers! 
Should be good, although, I'm sure that between Raw & SmackDown! all they have is 30 superstars


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


>


I marked

if i had my photshop cs4 i would be able to make so many otunga pics, but i cant find the disc


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Probably going to stay out of this thread tonight, bad enough that I have to see Otunga's face on TV but a million times in a discussion thread? Get a grip.

Looking forward to Raw, I want to see what Barrett does honestly, because he might move to SmackDown and feud with Big Show but I can't see him just letting Punk get away with what he did.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

they probably build up Orton Vs Miz with a some endless promoand Riley doing the job, CM Punk will probably not be in action before the Rumble, Somebody will job for Jomo 


Gonna d/l the episode tommorow but i don't really expect much...


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Hoping for Cena/Orton vs. Punk/Miz tonight. I doubt that it will happen though although they need to incorportate more people into the Miz/Orton feud as the last time it really dragged.

Hopefully the mods do something about people posting pictures of the black guy out of Nexus tonight because quite frankly it's not funny and we come in here to read people's thoughts on the show. Morons.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CM Punk sets his sights on The Miz's WWE title. Somehow gets himself into the match with Orton and Miz at the Rumble?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio in a Royal Rumble qualifiers match.

Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase in a Royal Rumble qualifiers match.

Santino Marella vs Zack Ryder in a Royal Rumble qualifiers match.

John Morrison vs Sheamus.

Alicia Fox vs Natalya.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

wasn't it that the royal rumble contestants were randomly chosen, instead of having to qualify?


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

morris3333 said:


> my Prediction for raw tonight.
> 
> R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio in a Royal Rumble qualifiers match.
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Ted DiBiase in a Royal Rumble qualifiers match.


Doubt it, because all four of those guys will likely be in the rumble match itself...unless Bryan is defending his title.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think Cena & The King will both be returning tonight. King will probably be in a tag match or just cost Miz a match.

Predictions:

Uso's win Tag Team Titles
Cena promo
Miz/Riley vs King/Orton
Team Natayla vs Team Melina


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually doubt there's going to be any qualifiers for the royal rumble, unless they do something different and have guys win matches for one to pick their number for the rumble (like Jericho and Goldberg in 04 I think). Because most people get into the rumble anyways, even if someone lost a qualifier...they would probably end up in the match still.

I'd like for them to do matches to determine specific number entrants though.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Expected matches:

Miz/Sheamus/Riley vs Orton/JoMo/King
An Uso vs Santino or Koslov
Bryan vs Kidd or Andrews - Non Title
Melina vs Eve*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

You know he has something planned.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The sooner Santino/Kozlov drop them titles and break up, the better as far as I'm concerned.

Oh and if someone jobs to that stupid Cobra, I will facepalm repeatedly.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Can you guys quit with all of the Otunga pics damn. This thread is to discuss Raw not post 1,000 pictures of David Otunga!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyone needs to stop getting pissy about the Otunga pics, nobody flips their lid when Too Many Limes gets posted EVERY RAW, Nobody would be Ragin if it was Christian photoshopped holding the WWE Title being posted all the time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Haha, The Otunga thing brings new life to this thread imo.*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Everyone needs to stop getting pissy about the Otunga pics, nobody flips their lid when Too Many Limes gets posted EVERY RAW, Nobody would be Ragin if it was Christian photoshopped holding the WWE Title being posted all the time.


if it was actually funny i wouldn't get annoyed. but the thing is, this otunga fad isn't funny. it's fucking stupid and you people are overdoing it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its not a fad damn it its a lifestyle!!!!!  

Anywho, I hope Santlov indeed lose the belts tonight and break up soon so that Koslov can be the dominate heel Moscow mauler he was on Smackdown!*


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

It isn't a fad though, I actually mark for Otunga. Aside from Sheamus, David Otunga is the highlight of my Raw viewing! You know how angry I was when Barrett made him lie down for Slater!??!!?!? I was not a happy lad.

On the subject of Kozlov and Santino, they can stay Tag Title holders so long as Kozlov keeps botching like he did on last Raw :']


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TOO MANY LIMES TOO MANY LIMES OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Have I missed something? What the fuck is this TOO MANY LIMES thing all about?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sheamus' theme music


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Shit yeah.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes i just fucking did


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck Otunga. At least the Sheamus shit is funny.

I'm probably going to be watching Auburn vs. Oregon and switching to Raw during commercials.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

You guys never let me down. I'm going to save extra Otunga pictures for tonights Raw.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING, LOBSTER HEAD.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

TBH I dont mind the otunga thing is very funny. Looking forward to seeing Punk on the mic again has really grown on me in the past 2 weeks and thats coming from a cena fan. One quick question why is King getting all these matches? If ive missed an obvious answer sorry in advance


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Is this how afraid WWE is of losing Cena?

He's been gone for 1 week and already there announcing his "Big Return"

Edit: inb4 DAVID OTUNGA see's this thread.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So is Cena hurt or not?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WWE confirmed on Twitter this afternoon that they will announce the first member of the 2011 WWE Hall of Fame class tonight on RAW from Nashville.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Haiti Kid said:


> WWE confirmed on Twitter this afternoon that they will announce the first member of the 2011 WWE Hall of Fame class tonight on RAW from Nashville.


*We Want Sting!*


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea dream on lol.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Otunga pics should banned from everything on this forum! That man truly has a face I want to punch!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> WWE confirmed on Twitter this afternoon that they will announce the first member of the 2011 WWE Hall of Fame class tonight on RAW from Nashville.


And on wwe.com they say it's a huge blockbuster.

Can we expect Savage? O the Ultimate Warrior?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wouldn't be surpised if HBK is inducted this year. I'd probably MTFO and order a WM ticket if it's Sting lol but that's not happening. I'd do the same if it was Savage. Seeing as how it's in Atlanta Golberg wouldn't be a shocking choice. I know a lot of people don't like him but he was just under Austin and Rock in popularity back in the day

Some of the photoshoped Otunga pics are pretty funny, but the same plain ones every week are annoying


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Renagade or Jimmy Powers I bet.*


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Extreme Angel said:


> *We Want Sting!*


Speak for your self.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Savage & Sting please


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

That's the only Otunga picture I approve of ^


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Hopefully that is the last one posted.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Otunga is actually entertaining, compared to over half of the Raw roster that have no personalities. He obviously can't wrestle but at least he's not putting people to sleep.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> Otunga is actually entertaining, compared to over half of the Raw roster that have no personalities. He obviously can't wrestle *but at least he's not putting people to sleep*.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmm an announcement of the first HOF inductee for this year the same night that they have announced an Ultimate Warrior figure on facebook >.>


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Otunga is actually entertaining, compared to over half of the Raw roster that have no personalities. He obviously can't wrestle but at least he's not putting people to sleep.


He just makes me laugh by him trying to be serious
He should stop wrestling and become a comedian


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Said to be 3 big HOF inductees that deals have been worked out for according to Dave Meltzer.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

He's embarrasing not entertaining.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So this starts a little over 2 hours, yes?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Cara's Request said:


> He's embarrasing not entertaining.


Triple H?


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Said to be 3 big HOF inductees that deals have been worked out for according to Dave Meltzer.


So basically, they get a big pay day, WWE handles their booking for 90 days following the WWE HOF, and a possible storyline involvement. 

Come on guys. Whomever it is, aim high! Remember the WWE HOF means nothing. However, the guys that get to be a part of it should try to get themselves the most money they can get from it and try their best to be in a storyline so WWE may keep you employed.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

jimboystar24 said:


> Whomever it is, aim high! Remember the WWE HOF means nothing.


Disagree. Though Hogan letting Abyss wear his ring does support your opinion.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm starting to think WM for Raw will look like this:

Cena/Punk-WWE Title
Orton/Jericho
HHH/Sheamus
Barrett/Taker
Miz/Morrison


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Why is everyone thinking Jericho/Orton will happen at mania all of a sudden?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Why is everyone thinking Jericho/Orton will happen at mania all of a sudden?


Jericho has been bitching at Orton in Twitter and Orton mentioned Jericho last week (not sure in which context, I was not paying attention). Oh yea, and Orton punted Jericho, that's the kayfabe reason for his hiatus. Obviously Jericho will want revenge. It's gonna happen that's for sure, and I don't see why it wouldn't happen soon.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

JakeC_91 said:


> Why is everyone thinking Jericho/Orton will happen at mania all of a sudden?


*Because they are parasites, junior!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Why is everyone thinking Jericho/Orton will happen at mania all of a sudden?


I think because Orton mentioned punting Jericho last week, Jericho's tour is over, and it is unclear what else Orton would do at WM.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thinking about doing a drinking game for tonights raw i have only one so far

Down your drink everytime otunga is on the screen

can you think of any more


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Otunga is so quick he could spit in the wind, duck, and let it hit the old woman behind him so I choose that game.

Although I will be drinking Pepsi *


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Jordo said:


> I was thinking about doing a drinking game for tonights raw i have only one so far
> 
> Down your drink everytime otunga is on the screen
> 
> can you think of any more


I'm playing drink whenever Cole says any of these... (Although some are outdated.)


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, that Cole Bingo is hilarious. The only one I think you have to change is the Batista square. I would change it to "And I quote" and you're all set.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Icon™ said:


> I'm playing drink whenever Cole says any of these... (Although some are outdated.)


:lmao


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Whake19 said:


> Haha, that Cole Bingo is hilarious. The only one I think you have to change is the Batista square. I would change it to "And I quote" and you're all set.


Did some quick editing and here is the board we are going with for tonight...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Icon™ said:


> I'm playing drink whenever Cole says any of these... (Although some are outdated.)


Hahahahaha thats epic


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Episodic on the bingo game would be enough to get both helms and jericho pissed....lol


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

BCS or This.......Please be Rumble build up.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Interesting to see this weeks Raw after last.

Anyway Pizza in the oven and beers on standby


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Jordo said:


> I was thinking about doing a drinking game for tonights raw i have only one so far
> 
> Down your drink everytime otunga is on the screen
> 
> can you think of any more


I'd tell you to drink whenever anyone in the thread says "PUNK IS GOLD" but you would die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Schönheit said:


> BCS or This.......Please be Rumble build up.


back and forth for me...


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this show. Now that Barrett is out of the picture, I'm ready to see the Punk-lead Nexus in full force. I hope that Cena is actually there tonight so his feud with Punk can continue. Chances are he will be, judging by WWE.com, but that could just be a ploy to get people to watch. Either way, I want to see Punk own him. Somehow.

Other than that, I'm sure we'll get a ton of Rumble Qualifying Matches (though they are completely pointless).


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> I'd tell you to drink whenever anyone in the thread says "PUNK IS GOLD" but you would die of alcohol poisoning.


You're quite bothered by Punk praise, aren't you?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't been here for like two days. Apparently I missed this new chat box thing at the homepage of the forum. 
That's really cool. 
Also the new Nexus shirt, I missed, hopefully they're wearing them!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

what chatbox?


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Hopefully the good matches weren't just for the new year shows and we get a good match tonight. Morrison challenging Orton for the number one contendership would be pretty awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> what chatbox?


You don't see it? That's strange. It's at the top of my main page of the forum. There's a few people talking now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, we're already getting a Hall of Fame Inductee named? Man, time really flies.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no i dont see it, WTF I WANT TO CHAT!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, I wonder if it's only for premium/lifetime members. For some reason I've always thought you were one, Idk why. Haha. 
But yeah, maybe it's only for that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's only for people with premium membership.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Nearly time


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw the chatbox earlier, but can't anymore. 

Anyhoo, almost showtime!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh I see how it is, damn you elitist members.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else switching between Auburn vs Oregon and this?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hoping for one last Wade appearance so that the CM PUNEXUS can beat him down.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a feeling tonight should be good.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am hoping for CM Punk to come out in Cena gear and just cut an amazing promo like he did when he dressed as Meth Hardy

WTF? Santino & Kozlov starting the night off?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Oh I see how it is, damn you elitist members.


:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

startingwith Santino?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Santino?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

odd way to start?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

The Striker said:


> You're quite bothered by Punk praise, aren't you?


Nah i love punk as much as the next guy, gets a little annoying when like 10 posts in a row say the same thing though.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shut up you guys! It's starting!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

ummmmm this is how u start raw ? lmao. they better lose those belts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Starting of with the tag champs?

Different.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

some lulz to start the show!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!

Starting RIGHT AWAY WITH............Santilov/Tag Title Match.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Watching the National Championship , Raw and the Bobcat game while posting of WF

ADD FTW


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Santino!!!! To win!!!! With Kovlov!!! and that girl.


NEXUS!!!!!

AND SHIRTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O nevermind. Horrible start.

And what does "soon to be new leader" mean?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so...we're going to start raw off with no pyro...and santino? this can't mean good things for tonight...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ugh lawler


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

What a weak way to start Raw. Santino and Kozlov, really.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Why hullo there.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i knew something was up


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HHH to be named hall of fame


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCKING AMAZING NEXUS SHIRTS!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

VINTAGE NEXUS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNEXUS~!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HoF! WOHOO!

Can't wait to attend that this year!

Punk tops have replace the yellow N!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Best case scenario is Tamina turns on Santino and Coleslaw, and the Usos win.....FUCK.....nevermind...new Nexus shirt clad Nexus is better.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is bullshit


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I've never seen this before. Ah, sporting the shirt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SICK SHIRTS!!!!!! LOVE THEM!!!

LOOK AT PUNK'S SHOES!!!!!!

I want to be Nexus. Hahaahaha


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They wearing the new shirts am marking lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They make it sound as if Cena has been gone for months lol

Punk's shirt is ballin


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nexus...ok this is better


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

CM Punk promo instead. Nice.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OTUNGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SIGHTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

The most Dominate Force EVAH!

Does Skip Return now?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm buying the new Punk shirt.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

heath slater needs some chap stick


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

punk the first nexuser to wear pants?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that nexus shirt is good


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol,Punk gonna non bury these guys...maybe tell the wwe universe why they are good?


Human Nature said:


> *SICK SHIRTS!!!!!! LOVE THEM!!!
> 
> LOOK AT PUNK'S SHOES!!!!!!*
> 
> I want to be Nexus. Hahaahaha


ALL I AM THINKING!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm a fan of those t-shirts.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the new attire!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Love the shirt, awesome promo going so far too.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Did a fan just try to get in the ring?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow, joe hennig really does look like his father with the beard.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

PALETTE SWAPPED PUNK T-SHIRTS.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm obsessed with Punk's shoes and their shirts right now!!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm loving what's on my screen right now.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't take C.M. Punk seriously as the leader of Nexus. damn


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

cool new shirt for Nexus!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Punk is GOLD!!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Could new Nexus mean new members ?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Husky was a little over zealous with the Nation of Domination salute.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm a fan of those t-shirts.


I'm a fan too


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i love punks trainers


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, Punk. Bored now. Yes, they don't suck.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXUS TAKE OVER FTW!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

NN New Nexus. 

I wonder who does not get in?

PLEASE SKIP!!!! He must return. PLEASE SKIP!!!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Please get Tarver back/get rid of McGuilicutty


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS David Otunga.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!
Going back to the original plan of taking over the whole WWE. 
Look at the back of the shirt. Haha! Sick!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

KING OTUNGA SPEAKS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OH GOD GET THAT MIC AWAY FROM MCGILLICUTTY


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit! "The Moment" is upon us!

Thank you punk. SHut up, kids. Lol at adults laughing in crowd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god no.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

nice ad lib, lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AH, what the heck:

PUNK IS GOLD!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

The sound of Otunga.

Gangland ftw.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> I can't take C.M. Punk seriously as the leader of Nexus. damn


Really? he makes more sense to me than Barrett actually. He's a former champion with a lot on conviction who was just the leader of another stable. I think it makes sense for these rookies to want his leadership.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

kick his ass husky


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WTF ? is Nexus a inner city gang now ?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

haha 

"yeah Nexus has beaten down John Cena too"

crowd=pwnd


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, but Punk is above Nexus.

Although, this proves that Wade Barrett was never really the top heel on Raw, Nexus as a unit was.

It's too bad the rest of Nexus is fucking terrible.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd owned by Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe Punk is boring me...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good ol fashion gang style


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Whats on the back of the new nexus tops


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

husky looks massive with the shirt.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What the fuck!?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol about time this tool got shafted. Bring back Skip!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga = BOSS.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Tunga!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Otunga taking the lead, naturally.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOoot!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's have Nexus fight eachother as a 6-month late initiation. Booking 101.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I care about this.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fat ass husky


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Slater STILL can't get that move right!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

why am i enjoying this


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

that's fucked up right there!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is such a weird opening segment.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kinda lame


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Seriously, why are they trying to make Punk look like a idiot??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Whats on the back of the new nexus tops


I think it's that drawing of Punk that Pyro had as his Avatar a few days ago.

Yes, beating up the weakest link. This is awesome, different, and will keep the story moving.

We're on the RTWM!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

HuskyHarris said:


> Let's have Nexus fight eachother as a 6-month late initiation. Booking 101.


Its New Nexus.

DRAPE THE CAPE!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Best finisher everrrr


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Nexus = bloods/crips
only way you leave is in a box


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

damm i wanted grabriel to turn on them.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Go go Otunga. I would lol so hard if Punk betrayed Nexus somehow with a swerve. Husky's looking good. Notably, better than topless, atleast.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tut tut, poor Simba being corrupted.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahaha, no one even cares about McGuilicutty.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

McGuilicutty face turn inevitable.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Nexus looks pathetic and boring without barret. Punk is very boring tonight


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

And the crowd is dead during the whole thing...what was the point of that?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Unique initiation, not the usual win a match.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Schönheit said:


> Its New Nexus.
> 
> DRAPE THE CAPE!


Still the same group of guys all the same, minus Punk


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk know's who the weak links are


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well that was different.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The only guy less important and less over than Ted Dibiase gets beat down, and we're expected to care?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Guys think about it;

shaving your head for ses = getting beat into new nexus.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

It's "Coup de grâce" Lawler, ignorant jackass.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

New Nexus, same old shit.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Barrett>Punk as leader of Nexus.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Makes you wonder why they didn't just go this route in the first place. Punk was a trainer on NXT and it would've been cool for him to have another stable after SES failed.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this will only make sense if they all beat each other up


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I love how Punk beats up the son of Curt Henning a cokehead.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk hasnt been hitting GTS very well.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe Punk is boring me...


The suck of the rest of Nexus permeated onto Punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk doing the crucifiction GTS (Y)


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow...WWE actually shocked me. That's a first.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

The end of the genesis of the start of what will come tonight the beginning of the McGillicutty starting genesis.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why they carrying him like that hahahahaha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this is interesting.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It can only make him stronger.

Hopefully that GTS to the jaw will make him better at promos too.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol, McGuilicutty.

And ultimate sacrifice = death. duh.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did ravens flock used to do this (in wcw)?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Well that was a different opening.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He died for our sins.

Really?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

I wonder if that's going to come into play later, or if they're just going to leave it at that.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I think otungas initiation will be to sleep with every attractive girl in the audience, too bad he already did that.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought that was brilliantly done.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Although the grunts carrying him out on their shoulders was a nice touch. Punk always seems to bring interesting visuals to his angles.


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

Nexus confirmed for CM Punk's newest cult.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

We're finally getting the cult leader Punk that all of us wanted with the Straight Edge Society. Why bitch about it?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL all the sad faces from Nexus. WTF ya'll wanted new management.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The XL said:


> Barrett>Punk as leader of Nexus.


Do you people EVER exercise any sort of patience?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Are they going to spank each other with paddles, or something?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

iMac said:


> Well that was different.


Well the girl in your signature is different too, and everyone would like to know:
What is her name? Haha.

(I'm sure that I will just be the first to ask) Haha.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

That was rather tasty.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

That was the _perfect_ initiation for McGillicutty





8*D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, safe to say that was ridiculous.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CM Punk goes from cult to cult.
Lol @ carrying micheal to the back like he was just crucified


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Any RAW opening with McGillicutty getting destroyed is okay in my books


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gotta say, I look forward to seeing how the other members will be initiated.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

DKAJC said:


> Nexus confirmed for CM Punk's newest cult.


Who's going to next to drink the Kool Aid?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

DKAJC said:


> Nexus confirmed for CM Punk's newest cult.


They need to give him AFI - Miseria Cantare asap. It just has to be done now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

all in all... said:


> did ravens flock used to do this (in wcw)?


A; yes.
B; Also, anyone else find it cutely ironic and funny how CM Punk is subtlely going the antichrist of pro wrestling route. His followers, his message, etc. Delivering on the things, Jeff Hardy seemed to emptily promise us... Don't take my comment and get heated, I just noticed it.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

HuskyHarris said:


> Still the same group of guys all the same, minus Punk


But. Its New NExus.

whats up...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Will CM Punk sacrifice himself too?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god, please let this be short.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

MOTHER FUCKING ZOOS BOUT TO BE KEPTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KEEPER OF ZOOS!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Master of the house, keeper of the zoo.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

god damn it no not this guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kim Kardashian in that California ad, Chriiiiiiiist.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS UP


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

nm,you, truth?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKEEEEEEPPPPAAAHHHHH

THE TRUFF HURTS!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Words can't express how horrible and annoying Truth is


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No Eve and her dancing like an epileptic patient having a massive seizure?? Thank goodness.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

R-Truth piss break.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, santino, confusing nexus segment...then this friggin fool?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

THA ZOO KEEPAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuck truth is still here


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Del Rio again?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cole wishes R Truth just disappeared. I can't argue with him there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

3 years of this theme song and we have yet to learn whats up.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Kwik gets rid of the only thing making his intro bearable, Eve Torres shaking her booty


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO Cole yelling "go away!"


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ALBERTO DEL RIO!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

YES! ADR!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ADR just on every show now?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe for Otunga's initiation they'll have him use a search engine that isn't Google and see if he breaks or not.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I can only think of when he was The Truth and called Tennessee racist while tna champ. Also, ADR in the house!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, this is so weird, again. But I don't mind.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fat Cody Rhodes ftw


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

CM Punks sacrifice will be to drink a beer.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

So has barret moved to smackdown and del rio has moved to raw?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Get Nexus to beat on every single match that tries to take place. That would be interesting. lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

MysticRVD said:


> Any RAW opening with McGillicutty getting destroyed is okay in my books


 McGillicutty ..was not only destroyed...he was beat ..down,knocked out..his ticket was punched..in this time..he will never..ever rise up..


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

Punk deserves so much better than Nexus, i still cant believe those lot are on tv, none of them and i mean NONE of them have an ounce of charisma


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto is part of Raw now or what???


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR.... again ?

whats with these random appearances ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This guy might aswell be part of the Raw roster.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

So Alberto is on both Smackdown AND Raw?....I am good with that.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so is ADR getting traded for big zeke?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Michael Cole right for once, what a treat.

ELLL ES, AALLLLBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, DEL RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Sick Right Side Drive.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Question now is how long will Truth not tap to the armbar this time.


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> Who's going to next to drink the Kool Aid?


We'll just have to watch and find out, won't we?



Fenice said:


> They need to give him AFI - Miseria Cantare asap. It just has to be done now.


Oh, we need to have _some_ originality in WWE.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They are re doing this match so Truth can sell ADR's finisher properly this time.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAY ADR


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Vince must really like ADR to keep letting him borrow his expensive cars...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ADR's so awesome that the brand splits don't even apply to him.

He's above the roster.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does this mean that they've traded Del Rio for Barrett?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Jeeze...and I thought Will Smith's lyrics sucked, R truth makes him look like the next Fabulous.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

greatest of all time? only a few guys king could be talking about.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Greatest of all time?

Well then, looks like we'll be getting ADR inducted!


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

ADR is so handsome ! if i was a girl id let him do me


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Truth to tap instantly -__- 
u better!!!


no really........ fucking tap


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

This time don't fuck up the armbar, Truth.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

So them saying the greatest of all time going into the HOF, it keeps making me think their talking about Shawn Michaels. Am I the only one?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

not only this fool...but now ricky martin...good god...if this is what i've missed for the last 3 weeks, i might start working on mondays again..


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

if K-Kwik goes over ADR I'm going to bed.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I love me ome Del Rio.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Yo, I hate R Truth but shuck n jive boy can go in teh ring.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk is gonna drink a beer on live TV, his ultimate sacrifice..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I think Hornswoggle's cooking something hot down there. He's giving out a lot of smoke!

Either that or, he's burning :evil:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No one ever does a headscissors properly anymore. It's become a weird move.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol truth botched the shit out of that.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

K kwik looks hurt lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Alberto Del Rio is the real deal.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im having deja vu in this match


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmfao lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Really? That was the best they could come up with???


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

greatest of all time. would they really put HBK in this soon? only other name that pops up is Savage, but it's looking like Shawn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao RR is just so awesome.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

HAHA!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omfg that was hilarious


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

god damn that was lame!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

ADRR ftw


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is da man.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Bruze said:


> ADR is so handsome ! if i was a girl id let him do me


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

WHuts up Kay Paso. LMAO R-Truth can not count.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

End of the Brand Extension is coming


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

Hey What's Up? What's up?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OWNED


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Hahaha that was so awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Ricardo :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit Rodriguez you my hero!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao WHATSUP WHATSUP WHATSUP!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LOLOLOL TRUTH

TROLLED HARD BY R.R.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG :lmao


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

WHAT'S UP QUE PASO WHAT'S UP QUE PASO WHAT'S UP QUE PASO WHAT'S UP QUE PASO


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Ricardo & whats up


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow what a lame finish. At least ADR wins and R-truth looks stupid.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ricardo > Del Rio.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Well it looks like R-Truth was...*puts on sunglasses* distracted.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So he beats him clean last week but ADR needs his lackey to beat R-Truth again? Fail.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

HEY HEY, WHATS UP WHATS UP WHATS UP

I'd be happy to if my opponent was that big of a dumbass.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That laugh was priceless.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

que pasa lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lmfao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> Ricardo > Del Rio.


Iwas just going tosaythat.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

What is punks sacrifice gonna be? Hopefully not Another punk letdown


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the random 'que paso' sent me over the edge


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

my my..Miz will sure be jealous with Cole all up on ADR nuts


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Del Rio FTW!!!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

anyone notice all that smoke?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Del Rio on the mic for the win.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Que Paso, Que Paso


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Del Rio's mic skills rival Ahmed Johnson's.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

give this man the world title


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Here comes the heat.


qtgaines said:


> anyone notice all that smoke?


I thought it was just me


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Rise against would beg to differ


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> :lmao WHATSUP WHATSUP WHATSUP!







That was hilarious :lmao

and I'm glad to see my paisano getting a big push .


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ADR is great stuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Uh oh, ******** getting pissed.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bearded trucker is not amused


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I would like to think Alberto Del Rio is above cheap heat. Oh well.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

R.R blatently building momentum to get himself in the RR.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Del Rio's mic skills rival Ahmed Johnson's.


No it don't cause I don't see subtitles on the screen.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cole is married? WTF.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Michael Coleis married?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf...why are so many people infatuated with this guy? this is so fucking boring...


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

For his awesome promo right now, Del Rio is now officially an IWC golden boy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio at Wrestlemania. If Cena wins Del Rio is deported back to Mexico.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo does a better Whats up the R-Truth.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I got one word for you ADR... Menudo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love this song


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Put Alberto in the Hall of Fame right now!!!

:lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao :lmao

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAT THE DAMN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So Ricardo steps in for ADR in the Pros battle royal last week and now this. Yeesh...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL ADR and RR being loud over more bs Cena talk.


XxPunkxX said:


> Rise against would beg to differ


What are we talking about?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

:lmao I love RR


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

great song selection!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

You will be seeing this shit on MTV tomorrow that's for sure.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Ricardo is a far better heel than Del Rio tbh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Knee to the face = hip injury. Awesome.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

La Cucaracha is the great song of all time


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Morrisonvs Sheamus again?UGH.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Dies* *Jesus brings me back to life* *Die again*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo > ADR

IMO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

riccardo looks like a pedo ******.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

a wild j-mo spoting


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

To think ADR's vignette's annoyed fuck out of me before he debuted.

So good, give him a world title ASAP.

Also :lmao at Rodriguez


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It really sucks to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Morrison in Sheamus. This is fresh... Oh wait.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Guess ADR has been traded for Wade. Sorry to say RAW has become a lot worse without him :s I no longer care for Nexus now that CM Punk has basically turned them into SES 2.0.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Man, sheamus has gotta be some kind of joke, he does the king gimmick worse than mable.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

DKAJC said:


> For his awesome promo right now, Del Rio is now officially an IWC golden boy.


Awesome promo? It was completely bland.

Let's insult the country, the city, and the cities favorite music.
That's never been done before!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE'S GOING TO HOLLYWOOD!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was pretty fucking funny. I'm not gonna lie


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

What the fuck? Clusterfuck or what?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

There's Sheamus with his big black dildo again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Sky Sports trying to make basketball look exciting.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Why am I watching this?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why them again? Neither one of them have moved forward....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the "amazing" morrison now? 
they really dont know what to do with peter parkour


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did they really call John Morrison the "Prince of Parkour"???


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

that was shit!!

i cant believe you all liked it


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

man i really dont wanna see morrison vs sheamus again.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH YES!


THIS MATCH AGAIN!
MORRISON VS SHEAMUS
FOR THE UPTEENTH TIME

YES
DAMN I LUV WWE SFM <3<3<3<3<3<3


:no:


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Del Rio on RAW two weeks in a row? WWE is definitely trying to get him some more exposure. This guy is clearly going places. Anybody who says that he won't win the WHC sometime this year is blind. In fact, I'd bet that he'll win it at WrestleMania. He seems to be getting pushed that fast. And who else on SD is going to get the shot at WM?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i really hope the next segment is good...so far, this show has kinda been shit...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus will probably win


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

something 2 say said:


> that was shit!!
> 
> i cant believe you all liked it


The singing was cheap heat, RR mocking Truth was gold.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Last week's Smackdown had next to no promo time, and lots of quality wrestling, and scored a 1.9, the highest SD rating on SyFy so far. I'm just gonna throw that out there after this first half hour of Raw.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ricardo is starting to grow on me. Not sure if he's suppose to be Alberto Del Rios manager or just some funny ring announcer for him but I was digging that idiotic singing with Cole trying to talk over him.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at people getting sick of John Morrison and Sheamus as they put on some pretty good matches together.

But I guess you guys rather see Boring Orton and Overrated Miz yet again too.


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Awesome promo? It was completely bland.
> 
> Let's insult the country, the city, and the cities favorite music.
> That's never been done before!


He trashed American music and then had Ricardo sing shitty Mexican music.

He's a fucking pro.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I hate commercials.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This stinks of filler until the Rumble. Shame.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

hey man


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> OH YES!
> 
> 
> THIS MATCH AGAIN!
> ...












They have good in ring chemistry, I expect it to be a good match after last weeks.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

DKAJC said:


> He trashed American music and then had Ricardo sing shitty Mexican music.
> 
> He's a fucking pro.


So yes, he used cheap heat. Really, really original...


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio at Wrestlemania. If Cena wins Del Rio is deported back to Mexico.


If ADR wins Cena is deported to Krypton.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*JUMPIN JEFF FARMER ANYONE?*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king vs miz?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> hey man


To early bro, wait for my signal


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What a lovely tie Cole. He should have his own merch, Coleminer ties.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It will definitely be a good match. I just wish their stories would go somewhere with it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

even cole seems to be tiring of the GM


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Come on King just kick his ass again.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Poor Cole, having the power on raw to read the emails, its not a gift, its a curse.


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

we want j.r. chants LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole vs King at RR?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> So yes, he used cheap heat. Really, really original...


At least he's actually getting heat.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol We Want J.R!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"WE WANT JR" CHANTS


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk ass GM, just show yourself already.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CHRIS JERICHO IS GM.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''WE WANT J.R''


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

we want JR chants, love it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"WE WANT J.R." chants!!!!!
That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lovin the chant!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

irishboy109 said:


> So yes, he used cheap heat. Really, really original...


What do you honestly want him to do? Recite the Iliad?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

GM left out *******


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Raw GM making sense for the first ti-...asshole.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Loved the JR chants


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to watch a wrestling show.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Cole is GM.

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

GIF THAT PAUSE. RIGHT NAO


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> GM left out *******


lol if that was the entirety of the email


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Well this sucks.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cole trollin' everyone.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Let's put over the announcer... That makes sense.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad Boys 3 coming up, Can wait


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

bad boys 3 looks awesome /\


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THANKS FOR LISTENING GUYS


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

COLEMINERS REPRESENT!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

"A dork?" lol


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

For a minute there I thought he was about to say...''I'm being inducted into the HOF''

phew..haha


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KING!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Cole is GM lol.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

The Striker said:


> What do you honestly want him to do? Recite the Iliad?



not at all, and I commend that he has material that actually gives him heat. Just feel that getting cheap heat again and again isn't really a case of "omg, so amazing, better than the rock" or anything like that, as it is just annoying.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok what the fuck is going on...


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It sucks that Jerry Lawler gets more tv time than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cole is so awesome


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao <3 cole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, King vs Cole is happening.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Who else thought he was about to quote Jericho then?


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

So, Cole´s mom is the RAW GM?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

go on jerry


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cole vs king?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

King's getting fired, tonight.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

lmfao at this shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just stop with this GM crap plz.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Yay for the BCS.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sad that the biggest feud in the WWE right now is between these two.

Push Primo.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

it still works!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O come on. Why is Lawler wrestling AGAIN?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


>



one of the top heels in the company, no doubt


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol. hell naw.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jr in another match for the love of fuck sake


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

REALLY? REALLY? AGAIN ? REALLY?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Miz/Lawler feud still going on?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AGAIN?????????????
WHY DOES JERRY KEEP GETTING IN THE RING???????

They need to explain this!
Is he retiring or what?


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Jim Force said:


> So, Cole´s mom is the RAW GM?


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice waste of five minutes there.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lawler gtfo pleasee.....
your time is gone


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at Jerry Lawler is Miz's biggest rival as WWE Champion.

Pathetic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lawler wrestling again? Christ.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, the GM anonymous crap needs to stop now.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Lashes?!! :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting tired of Jerry Lawler having matches. How about pushing your current rosters WWE?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Another jerry the king match, geez louise is it 1993 or some shit.

Ok did cm punk turn nexus into a frat house or some shit. good lord.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh fuck off Lawler.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Whipped with a belt? What am I watching?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess they couldnt give the lashes to otunga...


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Why was that segment soooo long? Otunga was like fuck yeah.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is fucking retarded.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I always knew Husky was the whipping boy of the group...

:side:


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Nexus turning into SES 2.0. Meh


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That was a quick response. We now know that whoever the anonymous general manager is that they used to work as a court stenographer.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

husky has to resist eating a box of ringdings


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet husky hair is greasy as fuck


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok Punk...you've succeeded in alienating THIS iwc member...Weird...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Punk wants to see some titties!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

THATS RIGHT

BEND OVER AND DROP THEM PANTS, FATTY


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

they should of made Husky lose 10lbs

No way he would of passed


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk, you kinky bitch.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is not kid friendly. I mean whipping somebody with a belt. Really.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Honestly, no one wants to see Jerry Lawler wrestling on 2011. Please give up already WWE.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Smack the Ham!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel kinda gay watching this.. ~_~


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

maybe CM Punk and Cena came up with a plan to destroy Nexus


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

This is kinky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade was to much of a pussy to do this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Another Nexus shirt?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'M JUST GOING TO SAY I'M GLAD IT'S NOT OTUNGA!!!!
THEY WOULD HAVE BEEN SUED!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So Husky (read: I'm) getting lashed by a belt?

This is getting to be ri-god-damned-diculous.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

oshit they're actually doing it. Thought it would be out of the camera.

Props to Husky.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAO HUSKY GETTING WHIPPED


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

God this is truly awful. Lawler and Riley in main event again... now what is this bondage shit...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

What the hell?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So this segment was for...nothing. 

Shit two **** moments tonight. WWE trying to draw a new crowd or something? Wow this is gay.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Punk is God


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why doesw Gabriel always Hesitate


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

husky taking it like a man


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Husky taking that like a bitch


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YO GUYS I HERD THIS WAS PG SHOW ]


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks odd how into all the punishments David Otunga is


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

otunga has to change his name to toby or he's out


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Husky...thank you sir may I have another!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Some fucking WWE Champion. Feuding with a 61 year old man!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And somewhere a chubby chaser gets moist.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"Husky take your shirt off".....That's the first time anyone's ever said that to him:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otunga leading again, comes natural to the man


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I was dead wrong when I said I thought tonight would be good.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

im lovin all the fat jokes lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OH SEXY PORNO FLICK GOIN ON HERE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wtf I dont even know how to react to this


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder what is Otunga thinking!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

if someone were listening through my door, they would think i was watching hardcore gay porn.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

otunga is the only one who did it well...i hate to say it...but nice job


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, Husky taking one for the team


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Hell yeah Punk. lmao.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What a sausage fest, they've turned Nexus into some homoerotic club. I may actually stop RAW altogether, it's an absolute joke now. I'm glad Wade is not connected to this shit.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

tell me what i missed here, whats the whole point of this iniation???


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What doesn't kill you will make you stronger eh Punk? Toughen this babies up.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Lawler.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

holy shit, this man was beaten like a run away slave.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i sense a swerve coming on at the end of tonight


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Me thinks Punk is getting revenge for the nexus attacking him in their debut lol


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Nesexus. Coming soon to Naughty America.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Look at that, even when hes just whipping a belt, the Tung has massive dedication.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

My grandmother said this sounds like a bad porn movie. :side:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Punk, you kinky bitch.


you mad me spill my drink


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

fucking hell i felt all of that. i give him respect for that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Most stupid thing I've seen in a while..


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Punk pressuring guys into initiations is pretty rad. Tense TV, suggests the Nexus guys will toughen up, which is necessary. Harris taking those whips with a bare back shows real life devotion to this business. Pretty sick.

Lawler didn't help by calling it the stupidest thing he'd ever seen. That was really unnecessary.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope WWE doesn't get any heat for this.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This is not kid friendly. I mean whipping somebody with a belt. Really.


And 6 months ago Danielson was fired for choking with a belt. "F**K CONSISTENCY!"

King: "This is just stupid!" Tell me about it.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

this must be the least amount of wrestling ever seen on raw? theres been like 20 seconds inside the first 40 minutes


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Whoa...this show has become waaaaaaay too homoerotic. CM Punk is telling large men to undress and the GM's fapping to Cole. LMAO Seriously though, they are rehashing storylines way too much.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was a weird combination of dark, and unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Couldn't agree more, Jerry.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Nexus was booked poorly before, but this makes them look pathetic. Wade is better as leader of Nexus.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Punk is doing in one day what Cena couldn't ..actually take out the Nexus


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wtf is this!?

Husky ain't no pussy though. Look at how red his back his.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

geez, when I read that Raw was going to start pushing the envelope again after Linda lost the election, this isn't exactly what I was expecting


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I had to put my TV on mute there lol


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

Punk getting revenge for his own beatdown by nexus?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao if it was Otunga, shit would hit the fan so hard.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Felt like i was watching gay bondage porn


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

My wife now thinks I watch Gay porn.

Thanks WWE


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DUde, Harris was MOANING. It coulda been badass, but.... >.>


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> What a sausage fest, they've turned Nexus into some homoerotic club. I may actually stop RAW altogether, it's an absolute joke now. I'm glad Wade is not connected to this shit.


You won't stop though thats the thing.

Husky needs more back tats.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And 6 months ago Danielson was fired for choking *with a belt*. "F**K CONSISTENCY!"
> 
> King: "This is just stupid!" Tell me about it.


It was a tie.


----------



## mag2005 (Feb 3, 2005)

Punk is toughen the Nexus members while having his revenge. lol


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Me thinks Punk is getting revenge for the nexus attacking him in their debut lol


Dang I hope your right! That would definitely save this angle.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So what's next, Justin Gabriel gets "punished" with how wax :no:?

I'm not digging this segments at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

all in all... said:


> otunga has to change his name to toby or he's out


Ha! Great reference.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

lol this is either two things

one: Punk is the greatest leader we have ever seen
two: he's getting revenge on them for beating him down in their debut


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

So is it bad that i got a boner?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

justin gabriel sure has looked hesitant, think he may break by the end of the night.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

These initiations are stupid. It looks like a bad fraternity.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Wtf I dont even know how to react to this


PG SHOW AMIRITE?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I never thought I'd not enjoy Nexus on my TV, but this is fucking terrible, a man getting whipped by a belt? Just when I thought Raw was getting better, sorry I bothered watching it now.

I like CM Punk, but Barrett is a much better leader of Nexus.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

all in all... said:


> otunga has to change his name to toby or he's out


:lmao


----------



## Heels30 (Mar 8, 2010)

CM Punk is going to do what Cena couldn't. Rid the WWE of Nexus. He never forgets!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Finished my vodka now, time to open my disarano


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> My grandmother said this sounds like a bad porn movie. :side:


Welcome WWE 2011


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> this must be the least amount of wrestling ever seen on raw? theres been like 20 seconds inside the first 40 minutes




Still better than a Nash booked Nitro.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> DUde, Harris was MOANING. It coulda been badass, but.... >.>


Good point. There was no reason to sell that since his back was turning fucking purple.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh fuck I just realised half the IWC especially Jordo is going to cry when Otunga gets his initiation.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Well that was kinky.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This belt segment is going to be on comedy youtube and botchamania videos for a long time to come.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Well let's see, we have Sheamus v. Morrison... AGAIN and freakin' Jerry Lawler & Randy Austin vs The Miz & A-Ri

Ugh, definitely not worth watching by just reading those damn matches. But of course, I'll be watching anyways -__-
Here's hoping we can get a swerve or something. Or perhaps HBK Sweet Chin's everyone on the roster tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk getting revenge on Nexus by becoming the new leader and making them implode lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Can we all just pretend that promo never happened?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

♠Chip♠;9221989 said:


> My wife now thinks I watch Gay porn.
> 
> Thanks WWE


lmao.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

what do you ppl want?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuck Jobber entrances.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I give this match 30 seconds.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Daniel bryan for the win


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, that was just weird. 
I'm sure Otunga is now scared about his initiation. Haha. 
Glad it wasn't Otunga. 

MARK is with every single person as a tag partner!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If they keep going, this episode might be a contender for the "What the fucking fuck?!" award. The number one contender is the RVD/Abyss tomato soup episode.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

YES! Hopes for cool pinny thingy.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

lic05 said:


> So what's next, Justin Gabriel gets "punished" with how wax :no:?
> 
> I'm not digging this segments at all.


How is Nexus working out for you, brah?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

rematch from Superstars! yes!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kidd? How many weeks has he been off Raw?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9221989 said:


> My wife now thinks I watch Gay porn.
> 
> Thanks WWE


Your hard drive gave that away long before that segment did.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DB vs DiBiase? Didn't we see this on Superstars?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

The US champ doesn't even get a shown entrance? Guess Kid is winning again...


----------



## laking77 (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone see that awesome A & W commercial! hahaha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE'


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

random Bryan vs Ted match?

i approve


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I saw this on Superstars.. damn no entrance?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lucasade said:


> Punk getting revenge for his own beatdown by nexus?


I lolled


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

sickofcena said:


> what do you ppl want?


They have no idea.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan getting a jobber entrance is the last straw for me, I give up, I'll watch the highlights on WWE.com 

goodnight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thank god maryse here to ungay this RAW


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Alright! 

Sexual Chocolate & "The Pimp" Daniel Bryan vs. Jobber Inc.!


YEAHHHH


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

sickofcena said:


> what do you ppl want?


To watch a wrestling show. Not something that leads into a gay porno.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

♠Chip♠;9221989 said:


> My wife now thinks I watch Gay porn.
> 
> Thanks WWE


For me it's my grandmother that thinks I watch gay porn.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Finished my vodka now, time to open my disarano


Nobody cares that you're an alchoholic.
Gtfo.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Jobber entrance for everyone in the match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bryan is a wwe pro on next...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel's jobbing..


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

omfg Maryse


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I will notify the NAACP for that segment. That is pro-slavery propaganda.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

That initiation segment was pretty odd. The noises Husky was making was pretty hilarious, though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Daniel's jobbing..


He won this match on Superstars.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Oh fuck I just realised half the IWC especially Jordo is going to cry when Otunga gets his initiation.


Or they'll get hard as Punk burns Tunga's ass with an iron rod.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Guess Jackson Andrews is back down to FCW.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

So Jackson Andrews is gone. Thank fuck for that.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I will notify the NAACP for that segment. That is pro-slavery propaganda.


you go and do that


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Surprised this match is still going 

oh wait as i was typing it finished hahahahaha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

glad that was fast.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Buried.




Again.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

nvm.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Tyson, how's that singles career going?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Crap match. Tyson and DiBiase are so lame.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't understand anything about this Raw. It just doesn't function.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> For me it's my grandmother that thinks I watch gay porn.


For me it's my whole family that thinks I watch gay porn. And that Husky segment didn't help either.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


>


HAHAAHHAAHA


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't figure it out either, Cole.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bellas in a competition for who can come up with the shortest dress without showing vag.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

So much wrestling tonight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE BEST PIMP IN THE WORLD.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh Danielson and RATINGS! with the jobber's win. Way to short a match.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

well i think it was a good segment it shows how dark cm punk is. As well as putting over the fact nexus is going in a new direction


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mark "Ratings" Henry is getting pushed. Is that two consecutive weeks with a victory?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If they keep going, this episode might be a contender for the "What the fucking fuck?!" award. The number one contender is the RVD/Abyss tomato soup episode.


Took me a while to get what you was saying. But at first, I actually thought you meant RVD and Abyss wrestled in tomato soup.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

punk gonna make slater eat a pinecone


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Henrys reaction: ''Fuck is dis shit?''


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah fuck...BS is here...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

big show is here for barret, and i want that fucking jacket now


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

GO AWAY BIG SHOW


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

RAW's still doing nothing with it's mid-card?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

twins want it bad


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Daniel Bryan sucks with the woman. It'd be so hard for me to have them on me like that without grabbing their asses.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Barrett will be here then!!!!!! (I hope)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Show coming after Barrett methinks, or he heard there was a free buffet. If there is I expect to see Hardy tonight as well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Donald Wight, Jr on Raw YES.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I will notify the NAACP for that segment. That is pro-slavery propaganda.



they wont care, seeing as it was cornfed that got whipped


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wonderful, what RAW needs the most right now is a babyface giant!

Ugh...
But like someone above said, hopefully he's here for Barrett.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> THE BEST PIMP IN THE WORLD.


lol

Bamf autograph btw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk is going to make gabriel 450 splash from the titron


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big show to call out Barret!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Wade Barret to return?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

where's tyso's body guard?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Punk is going to make gabriel 450 splash from the titron




LOL what if he really did though.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

When are they gonna give Daniel a decent feud? I don't get where they're going here with Mark Henry.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jackson Andrews sent back down already. Good, the guy is greener than Donald Trumps wallet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Feech La Manna45 said:


> twins want it bad


true but then again they always want it bad


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Back, sorry, I was masturbating to the idea of the Cavs getting the number one overall pick most likely again if they continue to play this shitty.

What I miss?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> where's tyso's body guard?


I was wondering the same. Apparently Ted was enough help. Haha.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As soon as they announce the HoF candidate, I'm gonna go read a book. SEE WHAT YOUR SUB-PAR PROGRAMMING DOES TO ME, MCMAHON.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

If he's coming after him on Raw, might mean Barrett might stay on Raw. Hopefully..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why does Big Show still have a job??


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I would have much rather seen Bryan vs. Kidd. Maybe at Royal Rumble?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I can only imagine the back stage conversation between W.W.E. and Tyson Kidd when they decided to turn him heel.

"We're going to turn you heel. You're going to play the overconfident, charismatic, troll-like heel and we have a great plan to put you over."

"That sounds great! What's the plan?"

"We're going to pair you with Ted DeBiase."


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk will make Gabriel and Slater shave their heads.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggler telling it like it is.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big baby face show wooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why does Big Show still have a job??


Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Why does Big Show still have a job??


Hes better then 70% of the other WWE wrestlers.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

jacket = want.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the burying machine


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

"Depending on how you look at it." is right, Cole. Fuck this part.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I look at it, as NOT a special treat Cole. 
But hopefully it's all Barrett.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Now the Big Show. Is this a sign that the brand extension ending soon?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Think we'll get a new Wade Barrett entrance theme here??


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Steve McMichael got fat.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Jesus, he has a mic while he's a face.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

iMac said:


> When are they gonna give Daniel a decent feud? I don't get where they're going here with Mark Henry.


When do midcarders get feuds on Raw? 

:lmao @ Santa fetish.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't understand why Mark fucking Henry is getting wins over three young guys. Yes, three. Ted, Tyson, and Daniel all look like crap with Mark Henry picking up wins.

And Santa Claus fetish, Cole? Really?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I always thought Legacy did nothing for Rhodes and DiBiase. But DiBiase has done nothing since.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I mightve missed it 
But Big Show went back to his cooler original version of his Big Show theme? Or am I imaging things?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF is he wearing??


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

he really growled out that "raw"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What a hot voice

(not ****)


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i thought bateman and bryan had a double date


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A man named "Husky" was beaten with belts by other men. The beating lasted longer than the collective match time of the first 45 minutes of RAW.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Tyson Kidd will win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

arcslnga said:


> Punk will make Gabriel and Slater shave their heads.


He will make Slater eat at Burger King..you know..since he's Wendy


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Show is a lovable oaf.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

crap nexus again


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thought it was barret then i marked


----------



## DKAJC (May 27, 2007)

Hey, it's Big Show coming to RAW--oh shit, it's Nexus!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

RUN PUNK! You + Stable vs Show is NOT GOOD.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

FUCK YEAH WHOS GONNA GET BURIED NOW HUH BIG SHOW YOU FUCK


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The only thing that could make this night awesome is if Wade comes out with new music.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> A man named "Husky" was beaten with belts by other men. The beating lasted longer than the collective match time of the first 45 minutes of RAW.



i'd like to see that as the RAW recap on WWE.com


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they stop coming out to this music?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Otunga will slay the Giant.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Alberto and now Show.....Is the brand split ending or it's just a way of trying to get ratings for them and hoping that people will watch Smackdown more often?????


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Otunga taking on Show! It's pic time!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk should make the Big Show Knockout Otunga out.

he is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Otugna's the one to die.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Just a stupid thought - maybe Punk is actually getting rid of the Nexus?

Really stupid thought.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"Otunga, go feed that Big Show"
"What shall I feed him, Punk?"
"You."

:O


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

I just hope otunga doesn't kill the big show, tung doesn't know his own strength.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They are making up for last week on Smackdown where there was all wrestling with few promos by doing the exact opposite on this show. A little balance could be helpful...


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahaha Otunga's initiation is having to try to fight someone.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Otunga's initiation! 

They always make Otunga wrestle to prove himself. Haha.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm taking a wild guess here people

the last guy punk wants to take the test(gabriel or slater), the members who passed will jump slater/gabriel


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The great one is challenging otunga, dont hurt him big show


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Show is a lovable oaf.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Otunga's about to get eaten.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

awwwww crap here we go.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Otunga about to get squashed.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

The Tung didn't even flinch.

He's a real man's man.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Someone save Rawlin for the love of God!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's the Spirit Squad!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wow show's pissed


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You're playing into his hands, Show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga taken his ass beating like a man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WRIGHT


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

inb4 Gifs of Otunga selling that chop.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fake. otunga would whoop big shows ass in a real match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KidGold17 said:


> Hahaha Otunga's initiation is having to try to fight someone.


He fails.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk is defiantly taking out the Nexus inside.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

NO NOT THE TUNG NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope the second hour is better than this crapfest.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Otungaface before the first hit was lolly. This. This I am ok with. Bury him, deep, show.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Can they stop coming out to this music?


it's their music ...what the fuck else would they come out to?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

at the end of the show Punk is gonna rip off the nexus shirt and under he is gonna have a hustle loyalty respect shirt lol


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Punk is killing Nexus one by one in one night.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Otunga to reverse the chokeslam and do a 450 splash that leaves Gabriel speechless


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP Otunga


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

oh, I thought the crowd was chanting "fuck him up" haha It was knock him out.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Now that was an awesome segment.

Shows how well Big Show can be used as both heel and face.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay... first a group session with the boys...
Then Bondage.....
Then Show is slowly taking Otunga's shirt off...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well damn!

No more ratings!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this show is so boring tonight


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Prince of Parkour?
:lmao

Oh god....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The second hour of Raw looks like it will be awesome. Can't wait for that Morrison match with Sheamus.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Punk is defiantly taking out the Nexus inside.


I don't think that at all, they just have to prove themselves to him. 

Plus it might be a small detail, but they wouldn't give them those shirts if he was just going to delete them.


"The Prince of Hardcore"??????


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> Okay... first a group session with the boys...
> Then Bondage.....
> Then Show is slowly taking Otunga's shirt off...


You're kidding me right?


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree with the King, this whole Nexus thing is stupid.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHY WONT THEY DROP THE STUPID PARKOUR SHIT


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

commmercials....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If punk is trying to take out nexus in the inside why would he attack Cena.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tonight feels like one huge squash match...


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

someone check the record books, tonight there has only been 4 minutes of wrestling in the first hour of raw!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Why is WWE pushing this parkour shit so much. It's not main stream. Nobody cares.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Morrison/Sheamus, for what?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

CM Punk: Slater, for your initiation, you have to watch every movie John Cena ever starred in.

Heath Slater: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I know I said I was going to bed, I am now, but I leave with this...

Nexus = New Breed

CM Punk joins for 2 weeks, acts as a saboteur, leaves.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think this Raw is bad on purpose because the WWE can't compete with the National Championship


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

joshman82 said:


> this show is so boring tonight


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Striker said:


> You're kidding me right?


Hell no lol, I just want to see what comes next. I think my mind is filthy beyond repair.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> fake. otunga would whoop big shows ass in a real match.


If Otunga was allowed to fight, he would dropped Big Show.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

SoupMan Prime said:


> If punk is trying to take out nexus in the inside why would he attack Cena.


double agenda perhaps!,Punk could end up being a tweener,Trying help Raw&WWE by destroying Nexus within But yet has issues with Cena and is taking advantage of his group while still trying to screw them!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Vickie Guerrero in the Cheetos commercial?

And why does it feel like Barrett is moving to Smackdown?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Okay... first a group session with the boys...
> Then Bondage.....
> Then Show is slowly taking Otunga's shirt off...


the big finale will be a 3 way..an all Nexus 3 way man


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Why is WWE pushing this parkour shit so much. It's not main stream. Nobody cares.


They're building up a feud with Bear Grylls

Don't you people know anything about anything


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE is lucky I don't enjoy football or I would change the channel. Perhaps the football game has something to do with them not even trying tonight.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay.

Show comes to Raw looking for Barrett, and seconds later an ad airs promoting Wade Barrett as the newest Smackdown! superstar.

Fucking stupid.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe HHH will return and save this show....nah, wishful thinking..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to shoot myself in the head if I hear the word "parkour" from Lawler or Cole one more time.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think this Raw is bad on purpose because the WWE can't compete with the National Championship


WWE just needs to put Smackdonw and Raw completely together and that's it. It's not enough great superstars right now for the brands to be split up...even though Smackdown holds it's own when it comes to the wresting but we'll just keep seeing the same matches every week.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Otungaface before the first hit was lolly. This. This I am ok with. Bury him, deep, show.




















You got to love the man 

Not a sign for otunga pics, *YET*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> If punk is trying to take out nexus in the inside why would he attack Cena.


He spilled his diet soda.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

THAT WAS SOOO EPIC........ya.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It feels weird that Barrett is just on SD! now. I want to hear what he has to say. They suddenly act like he wasn't the leader of Nexus.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow this music is epic


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Raw has an interesting storyline going on here along with matches like we're set to see. Exciting times.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> I'm going to shoot myself in the head if I hear the word "parkour" from Lawler or Cole one more time.


parkour...


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

The Nexus already looks incredibly weak from the beating they took from Cena. A double-cross from Punk would just completely bury them.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

guys why do u watch this it's terrible so far


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> It feels weird that Barrett is just on SD! now. I want to hear what he has to say. They suddenly act like he wasn't the leader of Nexus.


It was such a lame end to the feud. I was hoping for Punk/Barrett at RR but whatever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King Of LIMES~!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sheamus is going over.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We have MoJo JoMo vs. King Lobster Head


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope this match gets time.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Your King has arrived, peasants.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Harlem9019 said:


> WWE just needs to put Smackdonw and Raw completely together and that's it. It's not enough great superstars right now for the brands to be split up...even though Smackdown holds it's own when it comes to the wresting but we'll just keep seeing the same matches every week.


They have to cut the roster


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The sad thing is this Raw has sucked so badly and we haven't even gotten the obligatory piss break yet.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Sheamus vs Morrison. Should be good stuff. Gotta love Morrison.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> guys why do u watch this it's terrible so far


emm u r watching 2? :side:


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

King just gave away the 2011 Hall of Famer...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Who'd win in a "picture off" between Otunga and King Crustacean Cranium?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

You wear your shin like its some kind of crime. Too many limes, too many limes.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah it's definitely gonna be HBK :/


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> emm u r watching 2? :side:


i stopped


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Who'd win in a "picture off" between Otunga and King Crustacean Cranium?


Lobster Head is nowhere on par with the Tung.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why aren't they hyping the Rumble?

EDIT: Let me guess, they hype Miz/Orton by having Orton RKO him tonight. No promo work, nothing.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

It's stupid Barretts just gone to SD like that. No retaliation to Punk whatsoever. That story had length in it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

RAW without Wade is just pitiful. Without Wade Nexus is nothing, even with CM Punk they will simply become his lackey's I liked the fact they had some sway with Barrett, now they are nothing but Punk's play things. One thing that maybe a positive now, is that I'll have to start watching Smackdown again just for Wade.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

I wonder who will be the inductee into the hall of fame. Hmm maybe that old guy who does the spinebuster. One good thing about raw tonight is that some of the stuff is definitely not pg.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't understand why Lawler is getting so much time in the ring, and a feud period.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

So King says that the person being inducted is the greatest of all-time. If it isn't Rock or HBK then his opinion sucks donkey ass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Lack of HHH is upsetting


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooooooo we just ignore the match last week and go right back to the Jomo/Sheamus feud?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

The Rock?

I might go to the HOF ceremony so I hope so


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess it's all a matter of personal preference. I find the shameful lobster head thing hilarious and think the Otunga pictures are fucking retarded.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

omg. parkour...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHOA AND MORRISON WITH A PARKOUR ROLL UP


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

What is wrong with Nexus, their missing something.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TIME

OTUNGA PICS


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is he just selling really well or is he legit hurt?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

So there is going to be a rumble soon....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STARSHIP PARKOUR.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The King saying that rules out Sting & Savage, so maybe only The Rock & HBK are left?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I don't understand why Lawler is getting so much time in the ring, and a feud period.


Probably retiring and this is his farewell run.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Enough with the shitty KFC ads


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Arn Anderson 4 HOF 

NOW.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

GayAngel said:


> What is wrong with Nexus, their missing something.


tha fact that only one of them at any time has had any personality


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Been a decent match so far. These guys have some rivalry going on.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this RAW is shit?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

This raw is so boring. If you're gonna have a tag match as the main event why not Orton & Morrison Vs Miz & Sheamus? Didnt we just see Orton & Lawler Vs Miz & Riley not to long ago?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK is the first inductee into the HOF this year


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why is Miz not using his best asset and cutting a promo? This is a really weird feeling raw to me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm really missing Barrett on Raw, I'll definitely miss him when Cena comes out, 
but Punk has been going crazy on the mic. with Cena.
So I'll be happy with that.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Punk seems to have lost the fire he had. Maybe it will appear in the future.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Samee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this RAW is shit?


It may be shit, but most of us would sit through an Otunga - Khali Iron Man match. We just can't tear ourselves away


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Samee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this RAW is shit?


Yeah, no Rumble hype, random matches thrown together, very little mic work, very little feud enhancers (aside from Show/Barrett). WWE simply doesn't build anything anymore.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ever so impatiently waiting for the HOF announcement...i think it's savage..hbk would be too obvious...but who knows...either or..well deserved!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*sigh* with no Monday Night Football, i have nothing to watch during RAW's 600 commercial breaks...just reminds how many there really are


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

RAW is complete shit without John Cena.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

RAW just is not that great tonight. Really lackluster, but I am feeling this matvh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.thechaperone.com.au/

HHH's beard is fucking EPIC.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jordo said:


> TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TIME
> 
> OTUNGA PICS


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Also doesn't help that the 2 most active feuds on the RAW roster is an injured Cena/Punk and Miz/Lawler.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

and a 


PARKOUR KICKOUT BY MORRISON


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Am still here big slow


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Both the BCS game and Raw are boring but i'm anxious to hear who's going into the HOF. I really hope it's not HBK


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

whats whiter? sheamus or the ropes?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Why aren't they hyping the Rumble?
> 
> EDIT: Let me guess, they hype Miz/Orton by having Orton RKO him tonight. No promo work, nothing.


Both ADR and Show were just hyping it. Where the f**king f**k have you been?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

raw sucks tonight


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> ever so impatiently waiting for the HOF announcement...i think it's savage..hbk would be too obvious...but who knows...either or..well deserved!


If it's Savage after King called him the greatest wrestler ever, that's lulfull.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Jerry Lawler marking out? Greatest superstar of all time? Could it be? COULD IT REALLY BE?!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

PARKOUR KNEE-TO-THE-RIBS.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Both ADR and Show were just hyping it. Where the f**king f**k have you been?


I prefer an abundance of qualifying matches.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> whats whiter? sheamus or the ropes?


why are the ropes white not red


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Morrison sells really well.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

y is lawler in every main event lately? nobody likes him


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck dude, JoMo takes bumps that make me sympathize no matter how bad he is on the mic.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

weird to think sheamus used to be champ, i cant picture him with a title at all.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] lets go Sheamus, Sheamus sucks chants


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am falling asleep. let's move it already.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

JOMO Wins


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Cole needs to do a parkour segment with Morrison.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What just happened? Sheamus was setting up the Brah Kick and Morrison lands flat on his ass without turning around?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

let the bitching begin..

JOMO WINS


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Samee said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this RAW is shit?


No you're not, it's utterly rubbish.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

weak finish


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JO-MO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> why are the ropes white not red


Yeah, I've been upset ever since they changed them for good last year.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame ending.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PARKOUR WIN!

Wow, what crap :lmao

Good going WWE!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Schönheit said:


> I prefer an abundance of qualifying matches.


This. And video packages.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheamus has been losing like crazy lately. Normally I wouldn't complain but it's to Morrison and Orton lol


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

That was a pretty good match. A little slow at times, but not bad at all. Glad to see Morrison get the win.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

I think it's time to turn to ROH or Chikara or DG USA or some other indy organization. 
Because WWE is f'n awful ...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Calling Arn Anderson as fist HoF inductee.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

jomo wins but who cares


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA. Sheamus is officially Morrison's personal jobber.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sheamus went from WWE Champ to losing in the mid card in under a year


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn another great match. That's two weeks in a row.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

nate_h said:


> Cole needs to do a parkour segment with Morrison.


I'm giggling at the possibilities...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Parkwhore :side:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE with an anti-hazing public service announcement.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Raw with the anti gang message tonight


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I feel just to much Cole and Jerry tonight.

Jerry is getting on my nerves alot.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Am I the only one liking these initiation segments? It's showing how dark Punk can be.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

I still don't understand why John Morrison doesn't do the Moonlight Drive anymore. Otherwise I'm glad to see Morrison get a win.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

do we really need to see otunga win again


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

punk whipping husky looked gay


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I, for one, like tonight's Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya King aint that just a perfect lesson for the kiddies.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

kendo sticks omg


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Jedi fight!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

So that segment was a PSA?

good to know ******* at wwe. fuck off you're not parents.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you're gonna beat each other off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where's the lube?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

From cult leader to fraternity leader. This is the CM Punk story.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Notice how quick JG raised his fist without looking in that trio. Also, they're beating each other. Predictable. Punk best go through something good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DAAAAAAAANNNNG!
That's going to really suck!

Punk, hahahaha


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amunti said:


> I think it's time to turn to ROH or Chikara or DG USA or some other indy organization.
> Because WWE is f'n awful ...


exactly


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

beating each other with sticks fpalm


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

As much as I hope this is CM Punk destroying Nexus for revenge, why would they have new shirts just for one night?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

kendo!? Aw hell no..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Beat each other?? I HAVE A RIGHT TO DEFEND MYSELF AS A WOMAN!! NO MEANS NO


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish this is all about Punk getting revenge


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this is retarded...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bsdm raw continues i see...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Yeah, I've been upset ever since they changed them for good last year.


Ive never noticed until shamus disappeared when he touched them


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Gabriel just ninja'd that kendo stick.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

HIT HIM

HIT HIM


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Schönheit said:


> Jedi fight!


Well Gabriel does have the Obi Wan beard and Slater is a bit Jar Jar like.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sword fight time! Outunga's is bigger than both of them *


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Heath Slater looks kinda funny right here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk is da man.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG YES DON'T DO IT JOIN WADE!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol I thought they were gonna hit him


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

He's ending Nexus using their own stupidity. Then when Cena comes out tonight Punk will interupt and say he's better than Cena because of it.

Probably not, but there's a chance.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Go Punk.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Gabriel&Slater going solo!?!?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

omfg Punk is amazing


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

they quit nexus?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that them done?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Gabriel and slater out?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

niiiice. face turn for gabriel and slater.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So..... they're out of Nexus?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Someone explain THAT to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JG and HS out?! Oh shit.....Tarver... come home.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ITS A HE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Obvious inductee is obvious


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Shawn Michaels???? or Arn Anderson???


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

now it's one of the all time greats...i think it's savage.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank God. I've been waiting for Gabriel to go solo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

So what now. Their out of Nexus.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAT PUNKS!!!! (no pun intended!)

Man, so two MORE originals are out?? Alright, I'm getting mad!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Punk's probably asking himself "Why the fuck am I in this company?".


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Heck yes, Slater/Gabriel face turn

And I CANNOT wait to see Matt Hardy in the WWE one last time as he gets the 1st HoF Induction for 2011!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amunti said:


> I think it's time to turn to ROH or Chikara or DG USA or some other indy organization.
> Because WWE is f'n awful ...


True dat. If only Chikara had a tv show all would be well in wrestling.

The f**k? Did Gabriel and Slater just walk out of Nexus?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

We got screwed out of kendo stick fighting. Goddamn, this RAW sucks.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I have a feeling I'm going to be underwhelmed by the HOF announcement.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Punk says "If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine!"


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Say his name...SAY HIS FUCKING NAME, you little bastards!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I swear, Gabriel and Slater were born to be a tag team.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

It's gotta be that overrated prick Shawn Michaels. 


If only it can be The Rock. :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ARN ANDERSON FOR THE HALL OF FAME 

NOW.....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm gonna guess The Rock.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

IF YA SMEEEEEEELLL....


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

Am I the only one who would mark hard for rocky's music to pop off?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Swerve......So maybe Skip and Tarver are coming back?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Slater and Gabriel are out or what?

Weird ass Raw tonight, that's for sure.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

The roofs going to blow off this place? Sounds like HBK


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

so far this episode is full of suck. can HHH replace vince now?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the first in the HOF for 2011 ..will be ..Doink the Clown


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The King of Blaze said:


> *It's gotta be that overrated prick Shawn Michaels.
> *
> 
> If only it can be The Rock. :no:


Yeah, he's not overrated but okay.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Its either The Rock, HBK or Otunga.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

raw freakin sucks


----------



## illusive man (Feb 22, 2010)

I got it. Punks doing what Cena couldn't by destroying nexus from the inside.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Seriously if this doesn't mean Slater and Gabriel are out of Nexus this angle takes a sour turn. Just MAKE SENSE is all we ask.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gabriel and Slater are Pussies


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Punk's probably asking himself "Why the fuck am I in this company?".


They he realizes, "Money"


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Jason Gabriel and Hank Slater in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

It's obviously going to be HBK. I'll be shocked if it's not.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Gabriel and Slater are in. The other three are out. All they need to do now is add Tarver and Sheffield and Nexus will be set.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

virus21 said:


> They he realizes, "Money"


now we ask ourselves "why do we watch"?

The midcard is 2 minute jobber matches. The mainevent is..LOOOOOOOL

no entertainment


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jason Gabriel and Hank Slater would be a pretty good tag team.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Omg, I miss the hell out of bar shots. I miss APA


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena to sing drunk karaoke tonight?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So does that Otunga the longest lasting Nexus member?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is gonna be so lame, i can feel it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm fucking over WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh Lawler


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

J.F.C. get on with it Lawler. Who is it?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

The surprise is here.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

david otunga for hof 2011


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

King is in the ring. Maybe the inductees coming out?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

HERE WE GO LADIES AND GENTS


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

At first I was like Jerry again....but then I realized I was dreaming and the real RAW was going to be on in a few.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Panther said:


> From cult leader to fraternity leader. This is the CM Punk story.


And here I thought cults and frats were the same thing.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

oh yes savage


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HBK.....easy


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's HBK.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd laugh my tits off if Lawler had to announce Michael Cole as a hall of famer.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

HBK, well deserved and all but I'm still underwhelmed.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HBK...fuck sake. I hate how much they are up his ass.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HBK!


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shawn Michaels is in.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

HBK!!!!


----------



## MiZaNiN (Jan 17, 2010)

HBK it is.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well deserved induction.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Ol' Shawn Michaels.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

should have been the rock


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

HBK MOTHER FUCKING LEGEND


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

knew it


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

YES


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yep. Pretty obvious but he deserves it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HBK!


----------



## DavidMB (Jan 4, 2011)

HBK. We miss you. <3


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

hbk yaaaay!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Disgusting...they put this ****** in over Macho Man Randy Savage. Unbelievable


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

HBK. Lame.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Aw, was marking for the Rock to come out. Damnit.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

CM Punk brings Slater and Gabriel to the ring.. then calls out all NXT season 2 contestants to beat the hell out of Slater and Gabriel kicking out all members of the NXT 1 Nexus...

NXT season 2 = New Nexus:no:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Obvious indeed. BUT he does deserve it. Call me stupid and gay but I believe the HoF is legit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Best WCW wrestlers of all time


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

HBK!!!!!,really really deserves it IMO


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

HBKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

oh its HBK? What a surprise.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Taker will come down from heaven and induct him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This cross eyed motherfucker is going to making me misty eyed. I miss my childhood.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Few people deserve it as much as HBK


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I knew it. ugh. Figured it was him. Does he deserve it? of course, no doubt. He will still be a overrated piece of garbage.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

interesting, didn't think he'd be inducted already, must be getting back in the ring soon.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

HBK!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool video package.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought this was a WCW HOF. FUck off HBK.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So the criteria is being retired for a year?


HBK is awesome!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it's a little early for Shawn to be in the Hall of Fame, but I'm not mad at all.

Congrats, HBK!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> HBK...fuck sake. I hate how much they are up his ass.


He's WWE made. What do you expect?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought it was going to Arn Anderson with the Spinebuster tease.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Would of prefered Arn Anderson but hey, can't get what you want all the time.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yea they may be in the ATL this year but HBK deserves it, the haters can talk all the shit they want


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

For some reason I was thinking The Rock


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Being in HBK's HOF montage is the biggest moment of Jannety's career.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Few people deserve it as much as HBK


not according to some dipshits on this board


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> Disgusting...they put this ****** in over Macho Man Randy Savage. Unbelievable


The only thing disgusting is your lack of respect.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The King of Blaze said:


> I knew it. ugh. Figured it was him. Does he deserve it? of course, no doubt. He will still be a* overrated piece of garbage*.


Just like your opinion


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The King of Blaze said:


> I knew it. ugh. Figured it was him. Does he deserve it? of course, no doubt. He will still be a overrated piece of garbage.


Only in your opinion!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why isnt the blowjob gif in this highlight reel


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey shawn did u politic ur ass into the HOF?


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

ugh hbk.

cornetteface.jpg

fuck this company.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Disgusting...they put this ****** in over Macho Man Randy Savage. Unbelievable


Facepalm.

Not at Shawn in the HoF. At this debacle of a statement. Savage deserves it too but this is just ridiculous to say.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm amazed at how many indistinguishable AOR songs WWE can find on a weekly basis for these videos.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Being in HBK's HOF montage is the biggest moment of Jannety's career.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That promo was amazing


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Doesn't sound the roof was blown off to me. LOL.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I could not care any less than I do right now.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice video package


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Jesus.. Lawler again in the main event? WTF.........


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice video package.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What a special treat for those fans in Nashville!!!*


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh shit


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

awww snap he's here.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

OMG SHAWN!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Huge effin pop is effin huge.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HBK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Now Im happyish.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

H B FUCKIN K!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is he doing there?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

He's there! :-D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Woah didn't actually expect him to be there.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

HBK!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i marked


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Arn Anderson will come this year don't worry. Get off HBK's back that guy has been wrestling forever and I grew up watching that guy in the early 90s.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SHAWN'S HERE!!!!! OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow is all I can say....


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So does that Otunga the longest lasting Nexus member?


Last man standing


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*FUCK I MISS SHAWN!!!!*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol the crowd thought he'd just show up on the tron.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's here! Class! I take it back :side:


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

HBK makes me realise the WWE will never be good again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck. They pulled a TNA. Why not advertise this? Really.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shawn!!!!


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

Guess this means no Sting in the Hall of Fame this year then?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

markkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

HBK!!! Did NOT expect that!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

HBK!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

HBK was a huge part of my childhood. I shall certainly be in attendance for the HOF this year.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

BOOOOO go back home you old fart


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

What an ovation? Cena comes out to this every week, dummy. Stop bullshitting.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I just jizzed. 

HBK 4 lyfe.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

All the energy that was drained from watching this show is all back


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Undertaker to challenge Shawn @ WM


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Good ol HBK. Definitely deserves to get in.

On a semi-related note, I wonder if he's wearing a hat because his balding got worse.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hopefully someone attacks him and we get a feud outta this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So this is what they had to do to get him back on Raw for a night?

He deserves it, but I guess otherwise it was going to be a pretty boring class.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Kinda soon to be inducted isnt it?? I mean shouldent a few years past at least?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

HBK to join Nexus


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

NEXUS 2 BEAT DOWN HBK


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

too bad HHH couldnt be there to introduce him, maybe he'll do it at the ceremony


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

am smiling


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

that hat sucks.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

HHH returns?


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I do miss him.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow didn't expect him to show up.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The fuck. They pulled a TNA. Why not advertise this? Really.


Probably so as to not tease "one more match". Better off without it, trust me.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Michael Cole can not be both a heel mark AND the happy go lucky voice of Monday Night Raw. It doesn't work that way. It's very offsetting. Not saying Cole isn't doing a standup job, but it's just bad booking.


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

Its great to see HBK come down to the ring....even though its only been like a year. Still the GOAT in my books


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

That's some ovation, man.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

What is wrong HBK does your back hurt? You certainly walk like it does, lol.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bet a swerve happens and he returns because he gets a beat down by someone. It's far to soon to put him in.


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

Feels good, man. :]


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

dear god. Why is he there? let's get on with it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

kinofkings 232 said:


> ugh hbk.
> 
> cornetteface.jpg
> 
> fuck this company.


Let me guess: 12 years old and never got to watch him? It's cool. But just know that that man is a great wrestler.

AND SO IS ADR!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

ADR??? NOooooooooooooo


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

ALBERTO!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ADR LOL


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

ADR


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ALBERTO!? LMAO


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

for those of you with the non stop bithcing ..theres a thing in your hand..no..the other hand..called a remote..change the freaking station


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Taker, I know I can beat you....................nawwwww''


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

YES ADR! AGAIN!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kill him Del Rio!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dear God.. fpalm


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes. Get him Del Rio!!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Shit just got real.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

they really are doing everything to get del rio over lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ADR???? WOW! They're really pushing him to the moon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Mexican JBL.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Epic promo coming 
Or SCM to ADR?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit HBK you're still sexy!


And fuck the "one more match" stuff.. that will only leave me wanting one more match.


But I like this!!! ADR is awesome!*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WTF ADR? Once wasn't enough?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

reeeallly? really? reeeaaaallly? reeeeeeeeaaaaaalllllyyy?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

no way this is shit, I love Del Rio but shawn doesn't need to wrestle another match


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. ADR chosen to take a Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Guess ADR needs some way to get heat...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this may be the only time i'll ever say this......fuck off ADR


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Way to ruin a segment with this guy... fpalm

haha "nobody cares!"


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

What the actual fuck!? Things just got interesting!!!!!!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

More people who don't wrestle taking up time from the people who do. 

Great for the fans, though. And ADR, we've seen you earlier tonight. We didn't forget your name yet.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cue Nexus


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HBK please Sweet Chin Music his ass back to the Mexico border!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Del Rio's heat is louder than Michaels' return pop and chants. LMAO. This is beautiful.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ADR WTF


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i hope shawn kicks ricky martin's head off his shoulders and back to mexico


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

GayAngel said:


> BOOOOO go back home you old fart


agreed 

ugh hbk.

cornetteface.jpg

fuck this company.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HBK is about to tune up the band on Del Rio.......but you already knew that.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Was hoping for Tunga to come out.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck off Del Rio. Nobody could ever convince me that this guy is good at anything.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HBK/ADR would be fucking awesome...but I doubt Michaels will wrestle again.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They're really pushing this guy hard aren't they.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

I could watch him put Jennetty through The Barber Shop window over and over again. Along with Bobby the Brains commentary during the whole thing ..."Jennetty was so scared he tried to jump out the window"..... Monsoon "What are you talking about Brain."

Good stuff! Now for Arn Anderson, Sting, Vader to be inducted...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i don't know about that bald hat, this looks promnising though


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ADR shows up on RAW so much he's practically on both brands.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

nexus should of came out and rocked him instead of del rio


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finish him HBK! Overkill!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Kurt got a better ovation when he went to TNA.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Only thing wrong with ADR: the fauxhawk.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

is the kliq being inducted also?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

fucking epic


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> they really are doing everything to get del rio over lol


Pushing Rio is more important than giving Shawn another warm moment.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The man deserves to be in the HOF, even though WWEs HOF is partially crap, but they didn't have to act like no one saw it coming. Just like it's not going to be hard to guess who will be the one to induct him... (probably starts with a T and ends with an H)

Oh wow, Del Rio.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sweet Chin music coming up!


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

sweet-chin music in 5432...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodríguez should do all of ADR's talking.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Please Shawn think. THINK. HOGAN. FLAIR. LEGACIES. TARNISHED.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Del FUCKING Rio.

I'm marking.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

A grown man with cena gear fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BURIED.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Didn't see that coming....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

there it is! thank you shawn!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

ADR PWNED


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

marking like hell for the superkick


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet chin music love it


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok segment saved ;D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YES!!!!!


*CUMS/SPLOOGES**


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vintage.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OWNED!

ADR totally beefed it. Just like the Squid.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

OMG I just marked out of my mind! Sweet chin music!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

BANG


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL Not a word fromHBK.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lulz, shawn was like stfu.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Anddddddddd.... Del Rio just got buried.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that was a solid SCM


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh how I love his awkward poses after random SCM's. :lmao
*sigh*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well kinda wanted a promo from hbk but that was nice.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, i love that Shawn didn't even say a word.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Hahaha. Without even saying a word.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Coming back to bury..what else is new?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

HBK's best promo ever


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GayAngel said:


> Kurt got a better ovation when he went to TNA.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

This is cool and all, but does he have to run around the ring like an idiot?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Ricardo Rodríguez should do all of ADR's talking.


Why? He's a great mic worker. There's literally nothing wrong with ADR in the ring.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, ADR just stuck his chin out there. It was obvious he was gonna feel SCM!


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes! Yes! Yes! I've been saying it for months. WWE will never do a WCW based HOF because, despite the fact WCW has been gone for a decade, he hates WCW. Shawn Michaels in the HOF confirms it. Plus, Sting probably didn't come to an agreement which is awesome! 

I hate to say I told everyone, oh wait, no I don't! I told you so!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Great f'n kick!,Vintage!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad to see him back even it was just for one night


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MARK!!! THE FUCK!!! OUT!!!! LMAO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was fun. HBK just belongs in the ring. (And the HoF. Fuck anyone who says he shouldn't be in there.)


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

And HBK didn't even have to say anything.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

You do that to Santino, not a future main eventer.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Wait, so Shawn has nothing to say? He just came out expecting to get interrupted? Was h is sole purpose for showing up just to deliver some SCM to Del Rio?

A chin rubber indeed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Even as a retired man, he's putting people over. Haha. 

I think he will be true to his word though. No more matches, maybe few appearances.


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

ugh hbk.

cornetteface.jpg

fuck this company.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cumddddddddddddddd


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

AHH the scarf! Epic.

At least the "one more match" talks are done. For now at least.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

GayAngel said:


> Kurt got a better ovation when he went to TNA.


I'm pretty sure there were more than 500 people cheering Shawn.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Please Shawn think. THINK. HOGAN. FLAIR. LEGACIES. TARNISHED.


You better add Bret Hart to that list cause his legacy is tarnished too!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> That was fun. HBK just belongs in the ring. (And the HoF. Fuck anyone who says he shouldn't be in there.)


I cosign this right here...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

He didn't have to say anything. That SCM was good enough.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

COME IN.
KICK MEXICAN JBL.
LEAVE WITHOUT SAYING A WORD.

Awesome.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How the fuck is Shawn being inducted when the Rock hasn't been? See it's all bollocks about Shawn turning over a new leaf, he probably had it in his contract to make sure The Rock wasn't put in before him lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *YES!!!!!
> 
> 
> *CUMS/SPLOOGES**


uuuhhhhhh


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The Great One- said:


> A grown man with cena gear fpalm


He might be a Ward of the State...


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

HBK HBK HBK


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

snore fest


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

fpalm You idiots.

If anything, ADR got elevated by being in the ring with HBK.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

guess the wwe is high on gabriel

in the royal rumble commercial it was his voice that said '29 men are going over'


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> This is cool and all, but does he have to run around the ring like an idiot?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh by the way, I just called dibs on the gif of that SCM!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I'm pretty sure there were more than 500 people cheering Shawn.


Wrong. More than *900* people were cheering Shawn.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Could anyone recap the first hour and 20 minutes>?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Btw no one is saying he shouldn't be in it, people are saying, including myself that he's been put in far to soon when there are others who should of been recognised first.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Del ADR for saving the segment .


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Edge is horrible.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> You do that to Santino, not a future main eventer.


Not at all. It's promotion by association. The fact Del Rio was chosen for that moment shows how highly he's thought off. You don't pick just anybody to interupt a HoF speech. Especially not Shawn Michaels'.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Now I remember why Shawn Michaels is my favorite wrestler.

And Del Rio isn't far behind.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

that segment was amazing


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the fact he didn't talk just means he'll be back again


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HBK isn't coming back folks. And that was the best thing that happened to my boy ADR in a long time. I think ADR might win the RR now.*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> Could anyone recap the first hour and 20 minutes>?


Beatings, bondage and Big Show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> How the fuck is Shawn being inducted when the Rock hasn't been? See it's all bollocks about Shawn turning over a new leaf, he probably had it in his contract to make sure The Rock wasn't put in before him lol.


I think it's because they needed someone big for this year's class, and if the Rock didn't want to show up for it then they wouldn't induct him until he does.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> How the fuck is Shawn being inducted when the Rock hasn't been? See it's all bollocks about Shawn turning over a new leaf, he probably had it in his contract to make sure The Rock wasn't put in before him lol.


Maybe bc Shawn stayed with the buisness while the rock left?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Man oh man 
I was about to go to sleep or watch the Championship game entirely at like 10:00 
I wouldve been mad as hell if I missed that 
That segment saved this Raw 

There's nothing like a surprise in Wrestling
Knowing too much truly ruins the experience


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That would of been more awesome if Ricardo Rodríguez was out in the ring and tryed to dance like HBK use to do.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao @ the buried comments


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> Btw no one is saying he shouldn't be in it, people are saying, including myself that he's been put in far to soon when there are others who should of been recognised first.


Yeah, those 2 decades Shawn put in as one of the very top talents in the company count for nothing next to some shiny catchphrases and a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Dog said:


> How the fuck is Shawn being inducted when the Rock hasn't been? See it's all bollocks about Shawn turning over a new leaf, he probably had it in his contract to make sure The Rock wasn't put in before him lol.



I think his 26 year career is a good measuring stick as to why he is in before the Rock.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the last person i remember getting a push like ADR is, was Sheamus.....and we know how that turned out


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Beatings, bondage and Big Show.


And Break. Heart Break Kid that is.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

35 min for cena to talk and main event


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Edge is horrible.


:lmao I don't know why this was brought up, but I agree. 

Alright, hurry up with the Cena thing, then I'm probably done watching. I really couldn't care less
about King and this tag match.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, Morrison's #1 contendership (won at TLC) ended last week, without a PPV match?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Only in your opinion!


Who said I was speaking on behalf of the IWC? of course it's in my opinion.



Human Nature said:


> *Even as a retired man, he's putting people over. Haha. *
> 
> I think he will be true to his word though. No more matches, maybe few appearances.


Funny enough Triple H got alot of heat for it on here when he attacked ADR at the house show not too long ago.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK baby wooooooooooooooooo. That man fu cking diserves it


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> fpalm You idiots.
> 
> If anything, ADR got elevated by being in the ring with HBK.


Sorry, you're wrong. This wasn't a match where Del Rio looked strong against a WWE legend. For someone you're trying to establish as a threat, you don't just do him dirty like that. All that work down the drain... just so a bunch of HBK dickriders can have their mark out moment?

WWE Creative never ceased to amaze me.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *HBK isn't coming back folks. And that was the best thing that happened to my boy ADR in a long time. I think ADR might win the RR now.*


God, I hope so. I still think they'll pull a #30 surprise return winner though. coughHHHcough


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

He just retired.

oh WADE VIDOE PACKAGE!!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why are HoF tickets so expensive? Already spent hundreds on WM tickets.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Captain Fuckhead, Riley.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> the last person i remember getting a push like ADR is, was Sheamus.....and we know how that turned out


*Two title runs?*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jimboystar24 said:


> You better add Bret Hart to that list cause his legacy is tarnished too!


Everybody comes back, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

the miz is having his period


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> the last person i remember getting a push like ADR is, was Sheamus.....and we know how that turned out


Sheamus' push was ridiculous. They're taking their time with ADR, at least.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"A match that will be talked about for years"?

UUUUmmmmm.....no?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

He's Alex Rodriguez?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's see if Miz can get his clean win over Lawler tonight :lmao.

Nah, that's just too much of a victory for the WWE CHAMPION to have, plus, Randy "Superman" Orton will be there too.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone in the uk, does your screen keep going black ?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love Alex Riley. Stay mad haters.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miz talks keeps it real about how the world champion should be focused more on the show. He's right.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm glad Shawn did not talk!,Save a his big speech for the HOF.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i hate that guy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> How the fuck is Shawn being inducted when the Rock hasn't been? See it's all bollocks about Shawn turning over a new leaf, he probably had it in his contract to make sure The Rock wasn't put in before him lol.


Maybe because Rock couldn't give two shits about it?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Total Package said:


> God, I hope so. I still think they'll pull a #30 surprise return winner though. coughHHHcough


*You're probably right. *


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

lol at the catch phrase cut off.

Way to much Cole and Jerry tonight. Its pissing me off.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

ADR got heat and he interrupted HBK more heat


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey look, it's the tweedledee and tweedledumbass! Talking about Riley and Miz, of course.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PUNK! PUNK! PUNK!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at cole


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck thats high


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> Sorry, you're wrong. This wasn't a match where Del Rio looked strong against a WWE legend. For someone you're trying to establish as a threat, you don't just do him dirty like that. All that work down the drain... just so a bunch of HBK dickriders can have their mark out moment?
> 
> WWE Creative never ceased to amaze me.


This.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

omfg punk getthe fuck down their.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ITS THE WALL, BROTHER!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Jump, Jump, Jump'' :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You have my attention,******.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is smackdown big enough for both ADR and Barrett?


@ PUNK???? lmaoooo


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

For the love of god, don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> anyone in the uk, does your screen keep going black ?


Yep, wtf is this. :frustrate


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good thing Animal isn't there to help him down.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Jordo said:


> anyone in the uk, does your screen keep going black ?


Yes but Im on New York


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jordo said:


> anyone in the uk, does your screen keep going black ?


I'm in the US and it's doing that. 


What's Punk doing???? That's AWESOME!!!!
The Punk Show FTW


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

OMFWTFJRSBBQSAUCE!?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

ERM PUNK... DONT become like owen hart please =/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RAW is PUNK.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DON'T JUMP PUNK! YOU HAVE SO MUCH TO LOOK FORWARD TOO!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh shit. Punk's sacrifice is his death. He still thinks he Jesus.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am having a flashback of when Hawk was "going to jump" from the top of the titantron


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

imagine if punk slips and falls :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's where Justin Gabriel does a stalling 450 off of the titantron.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two title runs?*


yes, that lasted what, 2 months? and now look at him....i just hope they dont do the same to ADR, i kind of already feel like he is over-used


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

RAW without CM Punk would be 2 hours of absolutely nothing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Shades of that LOD 2000 segment here.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

What the?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well I sure as hell hope this isn't his sacrafice :O


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh god, Punk is gonna become a deadman like Taker...


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I would watch a CM Punk show.

oh and Punk to Jump..


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Everybody comes back, it's not a big deal.


If it was just for appearances then yea it's ok.

But when you're putting yourself at the forefront of storylines, in-ring or out-of-ring, you just do more damage to yourself.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is he actually going to die for our sins?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

blue blazer v2


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

NOOOOOOOO!!! Dont kill yourself Punk!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay I heard a Josh Matthews!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Punk is gonna commit suicide on live television, totally PG!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK
WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Fuck the haters, Punk is Raw and it is awesome.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Punk to jump off and end it all after he witness HB-Overrated in the HOF.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LIVE SUICIDE ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh puh-lease.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk is hardcore lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

don't worry Punk is god..he will assend like a god


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

"In 2 weeks time... I assaulted a Hall Of Famer..."

Um okay Miz. 

WTF IS PUNK DOING


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

we gonna see a peter pan style segment here .........."im flyin!"


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He's going to jump in a big bowl of bud light..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah dive you clown


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy Shit.

Raw just got really fuckin edgy.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

what the fuck


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

DO IT, DO IT, DO IT, DO IT


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

26 years of being so far up vince's ass that he was practically chewing his food for him. The Rock did more for the WWE than Shawn has done in terms of getting noticed tbh and it would of been a good gesture for them to put him in this year. Instead less than a year after he retired they've put HBK in, which even ignoring others is far to soon in my eyes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jordo said:


> anyone in the uk, does your screen keep going black ?


yes..


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

Oh god. I'd probably be scared shitless up there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well, the people want to see him jump.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Hart family are shitting themselves right now.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol at the kids cheering for suicide.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This doesn't work without the Jesus hair.
Still would, though.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Alluding to suicide? Not very pg.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The crowd wants him to jump but I bet they'd feel like shit if he did it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes do it. I"ll put on Madonna "Just like a Prayer".


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol at the fans cheering for Punk to kill himself.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're actually cheering for him to kill himself.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk sure better be held by 100%safety wires.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

NOOOOO OUR SAVIORRR IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

harness called it.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

just what the fuck to this segment


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

People really thought he wasn't going to be harnassed?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jeff hardy this bitch!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you Punk. Fucking marks. *gasp* Owen dig.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

The Harts are probably just thrilled right now.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

get the fuck down there


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Last time someone had a harness..........


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Punk on that Tron shows how ridiculously huge it is. Wow.

Don't forget to raise your hand up punk before you make your sacrifice.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol classic segment


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Lmao, thats funny.

and Shane McMahon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL Punk is in god form right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> 26 years of being so far up vince's ass that he was practically chewing his food for him. The Rock did more for the WWE than Shawn has done in terms of getting noticed tbh and it would of been a good gesture for them to put him in this year. Instead less than a year after he retired they've put HBK in, which even ignoring others is far to soon in my eyes.


If the Rock doesn't want to show up for it, why would they induct him?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Shit, I was hoping Punk would kill himself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...we've seen how well their harnesses' work...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Owen Hart?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I love CM Punk ahah


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

They just got CM Punk'd!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punk: What kind of an idiot jumps off of the tron?

...Jeff Hardy?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Somewhere Owen Hart's wife is filing another lawsuit


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmaoooooooooooooo lmaoooooooooooooooooo lmaooooooooooo


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol I tought one of the guys was Luke Gallows.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you been PUNKED, nashville!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what kind of an idiot jumps off a tron...a Jeffy Hardy..that's who


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nashville is Punk'd


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Is that Big Show behind Punk? lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk music not nexus hmmmmm


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Punk just owned Nashville?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what kind of an idiot jumps off the tron?

Shane Mcmahon


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk da Villian


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Otunga's shirt sells better than Cena


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE Sheeps


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''From our nation'' :lmao fuck off.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

that was great hahahaha loved it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn imagine if he jumped or fell off the other way.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk takes shots at Jeff Hardy wihtout even realizing lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Acid trip episode of Raw.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hahaha I thought Punk was going to take off his arm band and drop it.

The Ultimate Sacrifice - leaving Nexus - and effectively turning face. Guess not.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

That...was...pure...gold...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't stop laughing everytime harris gets lashed and moans.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Otunga is a dumbass  (kayfabe)
This isn't Dragonball Z 
Take the ripped shirt off lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shane would of done it


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shit that laugh was to quote Kai en Tai EEEEVVVVIIIILLLLLLL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nexus looking kinda small now.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, Punk is so diabolical! He said he'd jump, but he didn't! He fooled everyone! Such a devious plan!

Amazing writing! Punk's heat should be at an all time high!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Honestly I want black cena to come back to nexus so bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hazing is so much fun! I have mentioned the hazing I had to go through. Not so much pain but more sexual. 

*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So pointless and disgraceful.

I was not laughing. At all. Eleven years later and they're still low enough to take potshots at Owen. Horrible storylines are one thing. But this is where you have to draw the line.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

He got down quick..


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

The King of Blaze said:


> I knew it. ugh. Figured it was him. Does he deserve it? of course, no doubt. He will still be a overrated piece of garbage.


Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

lol at Punk. This shit's great.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

These 3 kinda look like idiots atm.

Also lol at being down to 4.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Otunga is a dumbass  (kayfabe)
> This isn't Dragonball Z
> Take the ripped shirt off lol


Don't tell him what to do lol


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nexus is weaker than ever


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

somebody told punk to kill himself lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shirt is so awesome that he's wearing two of them. Haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God, now he looks like a fireman.
Splooge.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe Gabriel or Justin would jump?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

"Punk, we need like ten minutes to kill. Go out there and ramble."


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

qtgaines said:


> somebody told punk to kill himself lmao


*Wrestling fan.. you shouldn't expect any less.*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So pointless and disgraceful.
> 
> I was not laughing. At all. Eleven years later and they're still low enough to take potshots at Owen. Horrible storylines are one thing. But this is where you have to draw the line.


For real, there's no way that was aimed at Owen. C'mon.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

So the crowd, some of them bound to think this is real shit, condone someone jumping to their death...lol, dumb fucks.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cenas also on top of the tron!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL at only one original member of Nexus left.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh I can imagine the uproar from angry mothers after the "suicidal people are mentally challenged" comment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Barney.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Punk keeps going on about jumping off the Tron like someones about to do it..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena ftw


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O lol, getting the fans excited by telling them Cena is coming, and then having a titantron promo. How disappointing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Pantsless? He is low budget, I admit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nexus is dead, welcome SES 2.0


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

remember how much better raw was without cena the past week and a half?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Don't tell him what to do lol


Lol I know but it's stupid 


Lol Cena reading a TelePrompTer


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE'S A GREAT BIG PHONY!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You're the one that is wasting our time Cena.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

That segment would have been great if he actually jumped before revealing the harness.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

CM Sucks :agree:


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Eh, Cm Sucks....well night.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Sucks... Lol. How creative.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The good ol "CM SUCKS" tagline... 




-yawn-*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

MsCassieMollie said:


> Get the fuck outta here.


Why? can't handle an opinion?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is a horrible "feud".


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Total Package said:


> HE'S A GREAT BIG PHONY!


:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The CM Sucks crap has got to stop.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

next weak you get raped!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RUTHLESS AGGRESSION!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK CENA?! :lmao
Woah


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Cena takes things to heart. Good fo him.


----------



## Madison Rayne (May 17, 2010)

This Hardy talk reminds me of that feud that Jeff Hardy and C.M. Punk had about two years ago. Great feud.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit Cena iz mad.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cm Sucks, is about to GET DEALT WITH! Haha.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

What did Cena just yell?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

As sure as i wear purple....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

whoooping your ass , yeah fuck pg


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

You can't look badass while you're talking about wearing purple :|


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena is hulking up..er..out


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena isnt even in the fucking building and his music still plays.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

punk is going to get dealt with w00t


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

AAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Cena said "ass"? Holy crap!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Think of the children!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

the CM Sucks thing must go

it's terrible


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o lawd cena said ass!!!! PG ERA IS OVER!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq5sn5FERYM


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

He said "Ass"... That's not PG!


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

He needs to stop using shitty cm sucks. It got old the first time I heard it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I'm back on hash. I'm totally serious.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

ZOMG ZOMG PG ERA IS OVER CENA SAID THE A WORD!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ugh not the same exact match as 3 weeks ago.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cena's coming....full.....FORCE!


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

HE SAID ASS!!!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't get it 
Nexus lost two of it's "best" members 
Man Nexus is pathetic now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh lawdy lawd, John is goin' all southern on us!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So pointless and disgraceful.
> 
> I was not laughing. At all. Eleven years later and they're still low enough to take potshots at Owen. Horrible storylines are one thing. But this is where you have to draw the line.


Owen fell from the rafters performing a stunt. CM Punk threatened to jump from the titantron.

wut?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I was hoping for some new members of Nexus... instead I got Cena... /yawn


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Madison Rayne said:


> This Hardy talk reminds me of that feud that Jeff Hardy and C.M. Punk had about two years ago. Great feud.


Two years? Didn't Hardy/Punk headline Summerslam last year?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Uh oh... Cena said "Woopin your Ass".


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

all in all... said:


> cena's coming....full.....FORCE!


yip.

cm sucks clearly turned the tables on him...in the wrong way.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Cena isnt even in the fucking building and his music still plays.


Hahaha holy shit, i ain't even notice that.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

CM Punk has come to terms on the release of Justin Gabriel And Heath "Wendy Girl" Slater. We wish them the best of luck in their future endeavours


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Very un-PG show tonight


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it was a technical fuckup, on Sky just after he said ass the sound was cut for a moment. They got their timings wrong hehe.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> He said "Ass"... That's not PG!


Hopefully it's a sign of things to come. Gone with PG, back with ATTITUDE.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Punk should be by himself. This new nexus stuff is lame as hell. Cena already smashed them clowns.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *The good ol "CM SUCKS" tagline...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's he's new go to line..you know kinda like poopy


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> Two years? Didn't Hardy/Punk headline Summerslam last year?


It's 2011


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I think I'm back on hash. I'm totally serious.


*That Hardy gif is fucking gold.


This main event, is fucking granite.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> that's he's new go to line..you know kinda like poopy


CM Sucks t-shirts!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It took me a few minutes to remember what the main event was. Shows how much effort they put into their title feud


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Shivaki said:


> Punk keeps going on about jumping off the Tron like someones about to do it..


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> It's 2011


Touche


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

"Is PG-13/Attitude era back??"comments will likely pop up very frequent in threads&posts all week!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

WTF is happening with nexus!!!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe Punk will invite Nappa, and the angry black guy back into Nexus.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Punk with Gabriel/Slater is more Credible than Punk with Harris/McG/Otunga


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Hopefully it's a sign of things to come. Gone with PG, back with ATTITUDE.


we can only hope


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Wonder if the rest of the HOF'ers will be from WcW


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

You can say ass and still be PG.
Seriously, can you guys learn your ratings before you spaz out with the "OMG NO PG" crap?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Creative has pretty much always screwed over CM Punks big moments I feel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nexus is definitely needs new members.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WOW!!! Who the fuck gave me that pizza kids youtube link? It lasted excactly as long as the break. Song ends and I hear "AWWWWESOME!"

Also, Miz's look is getting better.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope the fan knows the spelled awful wrong lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Slater & Gaberial are going to come out and help Punk next week making their initiation.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

does josh matthews come out from under the announce table


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why does WWE give all its matches away on RAW?

Cena/Punk should have been saved for PPV, for fuck sake.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

So now Nexus in the span of a week lost The founder and the winner of NXT season 1... and The former Tag-Team Champions of the group..

Smart way to kill, in Michael Cole's words "The most dominant faction ever in WWE"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

astrosfan said:


> What did Cena just yell?


ASS..


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So pointless and disgraceful.
> 
> I was not laughing. At all. Eleven years later and they're still low enough to take potshots at Owen. Horrible storylines are one thing. But this is where you have to draw the line.


Can't really see how this was a potshot at Owen. What Owen did and what CM Punk was inferring to do is pretty different. The former was a clear accident and the latter was made out to be intentional.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

RKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Champ should come out last...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, back to playing Mass Effect.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jordo said:


> we can only hope


The Attitude Era is over. Get over it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Was randy orton just sucking cock?, if not why was he wiping his mouth like that


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nexus is definitely needs new members.


awesome kong. She can take on Cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Why does WWE give all its matches away on RAW?
> 
> Cena/Punk should have been saved for PPV, for fuck sake.


*Do you really think that match is gonna last more than a minute or two? Surely you know better than that.*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> Punk with Gabriel/Slater is a bit less completely a joke as a stable than Punk with Harris/McG/Otunga


Fix'd


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Orton is so underutilized on the weekly shows..


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Just scrolled back and saw some of those del rio buried comments. Like seriously? He gets SCM and now he's been buried and WWE is horrible and HBK blows Vince blah blah blah. Come on people your smarter than this. And on a further note, this new Nexus Sucks.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

RANDY AUSTIN TIME


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jordo said:


> Was randy orton just sucking cock?, if not why was he wiping his mouth like that


it's all the baby oil..he doesn't want to swallow any..


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Didn't Orton kick Jerry in the head at one point?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This match or feud is of no interest to me whatsoever. Ahh well.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

all in all... said:


> cena's coming....full.....FORCE!


Nevermind HBK, Jumpin Jeff should be the first to be inducted this year


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They needed to keep cena and punk alone, no nexus.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Do you really think that match is gonna last more than a minute or two? Surely you know better than that.*


We all thought the same for Morrison and Miz and look what happened there.

They are also giving away Barrett/Show already.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> RANDY AUSTIN TIME


:lmao

Rep coming your way


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> RANDY AUSTIN TIME


The Stone Cold Viper Randy Orton is going to mud stomp your ass to hell and back!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king sure jumped out of the ring with some speed lol


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Schönheit said:


> Didn't Orton kick Jerry in the head at one point?


how dare you use logic in pro wrestling


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz getting beating up by a 62 year old man.

AWESOME.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Jerry kicking everyones ass. Why?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lmfao @ the randy austin.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao at that series of punches when Jerry first got control of the match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz sells well atleast....I'm not really watching this match too intently.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Miz is being booked so awful when it comes to ring stuff. Only 1 clean win since he won the title.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

why are they making miz look so weak against lawler? isn't this guy the champ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Stone cold viper hahahahaha


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I did not mind Lawler wrestling a bit,But now is just dragging and very unneeded for the feud&story!.....So many others they could have used to start fighting against Miz&A-Ri and now teaming with Orton.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That pink wristband with the crown is really stupid.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Jerry is just too good.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

VINTAGE MIZ


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

raw runnin long


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Is Riley bleeding from the mouth?


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

I get the feeling this show will end with Orton giving Lawler an RKO.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> why are they making miz look so weak against lawler? isn't this guy the champ?


Because he's not very good.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Another fucking break.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

RAW's got no faces other than Orton and Cena hence the reason why we see Lawler so much.

Expect Evan Bourne to be in this spot soon. RAW's roster is extremely dire on faces.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Vintage Miz"? So, we now know that "vintage" means like 2 years.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

soooooo many commercials.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> I did not mind Lawler wrestling a bit,But now is just dragging and very unneeded for the feud&story!.....So many others they could have used to start fighting against Miz&A-Ri and now teaming with Orton.


i know theres so many younger guys who could use this time to try and get over with the crowd instead of an old man whose time has passed.
i wasnt a huge fan of the miz, but i found him entertaining, but this booking is really sucking the life out of his character....its not like the miz is a master technician to makeup for the bad story in matches. almost makes you feel indifferent to his character unless hes facing someone you really like. thats not a way to build a heel if you almost dont care either way about them, other than cena, orton, or hhh when was the last time a champ heel or face was booked like a champion!?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't remember the last time Orton lost a match (the MITB with Miz doesn't count).


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Commercial break at 11:05 WTF.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Total Package said:


> I can't remember the last time Orton lost a match.


when he lost the WWE Title.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> when he lost the WWE Title.


Damn you for being inb4 my edit.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

I was about to kill my TV.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

F U A-RI


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol poor miz.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bit of a delayed reaction/comment.. but I think I rather see Randy Orton turn Heel again and form a new Legacy faction with Harris, Henning, and DH Smith then the new Nexus


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Was Miz even the legal man when Lawler attempted to pin him..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Total Package said:


> Damn you for being inb4 my edit.


Tables match against Miz.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Vintage randy orton lol


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ORTON IS HISSING AT MIZ


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz is a Pussy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I detest the little movements and twitches he makes before he enters his "zone" a little more each week. Same with the lines they use for him: "apex predator", "he's hearing voices", etc.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow ARi had to stop while next to Randy. C'mon booking, i know you want heels to look weak, but really? Really?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

super orton is beginning to annoy me


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ref not making orton get out of the ring?


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Orton can just stay in the ring?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Miz is so winning at the Rumble. Orton has been to dominate for this feud.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The lack of Maryse upset me tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shouldn't the ref of been counting orton out of the ring


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Nevermind HBK, Jumpin Jeff should be the first to be inducted this year


now this i agree with.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botched big fist by King. Sad.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

What fucking shit.

Lawler gets the pin, yet we still hear Orton's music.


Shit Raw. 3/10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol @ the faces winning again
lol @ randy's theme being played
lol @ Miz's booking as champ

Lol at the Main Event scene of RAW.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

This was a pretty terrible Raw.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's what Josh just said Cole...fuck off


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I stayed up for that!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> The lack of Maryse upset me tonight.


She was looking hot as always in the tag match earlier.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> RAW's got no faces other than Orton and Cena hence the reason why we see Lawler so much.
> 
> Expect Evan Bourne to be in this spot soon. RAW's roster is extremely dire on faces.


Is he supposed to be coming back soon??? I hope.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Horrible RAW. Sigh.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

WOW. I'm an Orton mark and that even bored me.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Your RAW main event scene, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> RAW's got no faces other than Orton and Cena hence the reason why we see Lawler so much.
> 
> Expect Evan Bourne to be in this spot soon. RAW's roster is extremely dire on faces.


Evan Bourne?!? Not unless he has learned how to cut a promo, he will continue to job in 2011


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk and Ricardo Rodríguez OWNED this RAW.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

noone in that main event should be in a main event. and i don't think the vintage call on miz's clothesline was outa line, he was hittin it in 06/07


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, glad that I didn't watch the match


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> noone in that main event should be in a main event.


I agree with this.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there any way I can watch RoH here in Canada?
I need a new alternative.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

They really were playing to the National Championship game of college football this Monday.. Sheamus vs Morrison by far best match of the night.. Glad I didn't pay money for that Live Show!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Jerry Lawler's winning MITB at Wrestlemania. You heard it here first folks....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> noone in that main event should be in a main event.


Ain't that the fucking truth...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

llamadux said:


> Miz is so winning at the Rumble. Orton has been to dominate for this feud.


He was dominate before Night of Champions as well, and look what happened there.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

shutupchico said:


> noone in that main event should be in a main event.




2 of them are on the ME level right now, and Alex Riley could be eventually. The problem is WWE is pushing a 60 year old retired announcer. Hes won 3 fucking matches. He has more victories the past month than both champions combined. At this rate Lawler will be headlining WrestleMania.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Not the best Raw...Hopefully the ratings reflect it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

From what I saw of RAW, decent. WWE's booking is really fucking strange though.

They decide to give Miz the WWE Title, then throw him into a feud with Lawler where he comes out looking like utter shit. Lawler is now in the Main Event because RAW has no other faces, once again relates to the booking. Why does every RAW end with Randy Orton standing tall, why does he never lose? Miz is the WWE champion and has had 1 clean victory, and that was over John Morrison. The bookers couldn't even give him a win over Lawler of all people, for fuck sake.

Shawn Michaels' segment was the highlight of the night, and he doesn't even fucking work for WWE anymore. Shows how desperate WWE are to shove things down our throats.

Week in week out Orton is winning, Miz is losing. Now, they're giving away Punk/Cena on free TV. Oh, and once again they ignored the Royal Rumble, which is what? 3 weeks away?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> noone in that main event should be in a main event. and i don't think the vintage call on miz's clothesline was outa line, he was hittin it in 06/07


Aint that the truth


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

A poor RAW made better by HBK and ADR.


And why the fuck did they keep Mcgillicunt, Harris and Otunga but get rid off Slater and Gabriel. Nexus looked promising last week and now it's fucked.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Is he supposed to be coming back soon??? I hope.


Justin Gabrielle might fill this role now since it appears he is no longer in Nexus.. unless Wade Barrett forms a group on Smackdown of Gabrielle and Slater


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The only good thing to come out of tonight's show was the fact neither Gabriel, Slater and especially Wade are no longer connected to the fiasco that is now Nexus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Raw was something else. I just hope this is the end of Lawler in a ring for a long while.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Raw was kind of mediocre tonight. The new Nexus is kind of disappointing and to make things worse, now its down 2 members. Also the booking for Miz in the ring is pissing me off.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Shit raw.

3 Cornette faces out of 10


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Enough with the heels, Gabriel is a natural face so turn him face and have him go against the Nexus. Perfect.

WWE just doesn't realise how many opportunities they have to make faces right now, the Nexus just keeps going and going, and the wrong person (John Cena) went over the Nexus. 

Bring in a face and have him go over the Nexus and he gets a *huge* rub.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

The only words I can use to sum up that Raw are weird & different.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

The WWE have got it all wrong. The heels should win on the weekly show to build up euphoria when the faces win at the PPVs. The other way round just makes all fans disappointed...


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Shouldn't Orton have been disqualified for staying in the ring after tagging Lawler in? fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

♠Chip♠;9223215 said:


> And why the fuck did they keep Mcgillicunt, Harris and Otunga but get rid off Slater and Gabriel. Nexus looked promising last week and now it's fucked.


My guess is because they know Nexus will eventually crumble, they must begin grooming Gabriel & Slater to come out as faces.

And a face Gabriel that shows he can work the ring day in and day out out sounds fine.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

They could've easily had Lawler lost the match that way you have Miz getting the win and Orton still coming out looking strong since he didnt getting pinned. They're kinda overdoing the whole "Miz coward champion" gimmick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't want Slater and Gabriel to go to Smackdown and be Wade's bitch again.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually thought all the Nexus stuff was quite clever until as I thought that the three that took the beatings would be kicked out for being stupid. Punk was at his best tonight, the 'what kind of an idiot jumps off the tron' promo was memorable.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

pipsythegypsy said:


> The WWE have got it all wrong. The heels should win on the weekly show to build up euphoria when the faces win at the PPVs. The other way round just makes all fans disappointed...


Exactly. Plus, how do you make your heels look credible with all this losing?

Sheamus, Miz and Barrett rarely ever win matches, yet they're the top heels in WWE.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Well maybe a Nexus on Smackdown? or maybe the two will try and re join. idk. Skip please.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> From what I saw of RAW, decent. WWE's booking is really fucking strange though.
> 
> They decide to give Miz the WWE Title, then throw him into a feud with Lawler where he comes out looking like utter shit. Lawler is now in the Main Event because RAW has no other faces, once again relates to the booking. Why does every RAW end with Randy Orton standing tall, why does he never lose? Miz is the WWE champion and has had 1 clean victory, and that was over John Morrison. The bookers couldn't even give him a win over Lawler of all people, for fuck sake.
> 
> ...


This. What a boring RAW.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

You know the Nexus is terrible when you look back to 6 months ago as the 'good ol' days'.

Put this group out of it's memory.

Punk and the tron got more than a few LOL's outta me, though


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Enough with the heels, Gabriel is a natural face so turn him face and have him go against the Nexus. Perfect.
> 
> WWE just doesn't realise how many opportunities they have to make faces right now, the Nexus just keeps going and going, and the wrong person (John Cena) went over the Nexus.
> 
> Bring in a face and have him go over the Nexus and he gets a *huge* rub.


Actually before too long they will have too many faces.. Triple H, Cena, Orton, Morrison, Daniel Bryan, R-Truth, Mark Henry ( He's on a winning streak)... I just don't see Triple H, Cena and Orton all being faces on the same show.. unless Triple H really has a light work schedule when he gets back


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TMPRKO said:


> 2 of them are on the ME level right now, and Alex Riley could be eventually. The problem is WWE is pushing a 60 year old retired announcer. Hes won 3 fucking matches. He has more victories the past month than both champions combined. At this rate Lawler will be headlining WrestleMania.


i don't care how many people he rko's, or how many closeups of his expressionless face they show, u can't convince me orton is a main eventer. there is no reason to wanna see him win or lose. miz is ahead of orton, but i don't see him as champ material, and the fact he got destroyed by a 60 year old was embarrasing. ratings will continue to fall.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Punk said he wanted to take over not only Raw, but the whole of WWE. Maybe there's a Wade&Gabriel&Slater vs Nexus feud?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Boss P said:


> You know the Nexus is terrible when you look back to 6 months ago as the 'good ol' days'.
> 
> Put this group out of it's memory.
> 
> Punk and the tron got more than a few LOL's outta me, though


How can they still be Nexus with one original member, and that being Otunga of all people?! This is starting to look like NWO 2000.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

i love CM Punk....but thats the weakest that the Nexus have looked since its creation.

The WWE completely ruined the ending of the Nexus/Cena fued with that bullshit 'firing' and 're-hiring' within a few weeks.


----------



## Ant45114 (Apr 12, 2009)

llamadux said:


> How can they still be Nexus with one original member, and that being Otunga of all people?! This is starting to look like NWO 2000.


Well said.. I couldn't agree with you more. ON this night as far as I'm concerned Nexus was officially killed.. unless they have some MAJOR swerve go on and it's a big Nexus takeover on Raw and Smackdown and Wade Barrett getting the boot was just a ploy


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> I don't want Slater and Gabriel to go to Smackdown and be Wade's bitch again.


Well, I actually can see that happening. You may be able to get an actual reaction with Gabriel as a face bu Slater, I don't think so. At least if they do go to Smackdown, they'll doing something.


----------



## LargeMidget (Nov 24, 2010)

With the exception of CM Punk's titantron promo, this episode sucked.

The whole initiation gimmick was awful. I am dumbfounded by this segment. They took up 2 minutes of primetime television with a fat man getting whipped with belts. 

Episode like this make me wonder "damn, maybe I really am the moron that everybody thinks WWE fans are."


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Shiteous Raw. The only interesting thing was the Nexus initiations. The Punk/titantron thing was stupid though, if he was wearing a harness he should have done some stunt with it. NOBODY actually believed he was going to jump too, so his arguement afterwards was invalid.

Hated the ending too. Orton/Lawler should have lost with King getting pinned. It was just a basic repeat of the last tag match these 4 guys had. An unexpected RKO to King afterwards would have been the icing on the cake - have that _"nice guys finish last"_ line from Orton actually come into play...


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Shiteous Raw. The only interesting thing was the Nexus initiations. The Punk/titantron thing was stupid though, if he was wearing a harness he should have done some stunt with it. NOBODY actually believed he was going to jump too, so his arguement afterwards was invalid.
> 
> Hated the ending too. Orton/Lawler should have lost with King getting pinned. It was just a basic repeat of the last tag match these 4 guys had. An unexpected RKO to King afterwards would have been the icing on the cake - have that _"nice guys finish last"_ line from Orton actually come into play...


Or if anything they could've disqualified Orton for remaining in the ring after he tagged in Lawler and then BAM! he rkos the referee after the match. Perfect way to keep up with his tweener role. But what you just said was a perfect ending too. The fans would hate it but when he explained his actions next week everything would come to light.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not a bad show I guess though the Miz/Orton feud is so damn boring. Nothing ever happens besides Riley getting RKO'd and Orton scaring off Miz


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

surprised so many people didn't like the punk titantron deal, it's 2011 and they run a few shows a week, i applaud them doing anything we haven't seen before. it was just a cool image seeing him on the tron, then bashing the morons in the crowd.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Or if anything they could've disqualified Orton for remaining in the ring after he tagged in Lawler and then BAM! he rkos the referee after the match. Perfect way to keep up with his tweener role. But what you just said was a perfect ending too. The fans would hate it but when he explained his actions next week everything would come to light.


Yeah, it made no sense for Orton to still be standing in the ring when King was tagged in. The ref just let it happen. It's so irritating how they bend the rules like that every so often... we're not fucking stupid.

But yes exactly, having him RKO the ref or King would have been perfect fuel to add to his tweener role. He's just a full babyface right now and it's kinda crap. They should have him shake things up a bit by doing something controversial like that.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Looked like WWE creative took the day off on this one. Its like they didnt even tried.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> Looked like WWE creative took the day off on this one. Its like they didnt even tried.


"Punk! We only got the ME, Ratings, and Parkour showoff, fill the rest of the show. Oh, you're cutting a promo with Cena."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Decent show. I just really hope Punk adds atleast 2 members to the New Nexus. Ppl keep saying Skip and Tarver but how bout Darren Young.


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

*Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

I don't know about you guys but that was hands down the funniest thing I have ever watched. I was literally on the ground gasping for air because I was laughing too hard.

It was funny enough when the first 3 started whipping him and husky sounded like he was being raped, but then CM punk had to start whipping him... I lost it...



Good stuff.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

Not me, I thought it was a little brutal. Props to husky for taking that like a man. Now if Otunga was the one getting lashed....now that would be hysterical.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

It wasn't funny, it genuinely made me feel uncomfortable. He really did sound like he was being raped, it was fucked up. Lol.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Why dont CM Punk try to bring back Daniel Bryan to the Nexus?? He has talked on commentary that he was impressed by him. And could say he needs someone like Daniel. 

I still feel Daniel Bryan could have a good part in all this. He if anyone should back up John Cena. Im not saying Bryan should have a main role in this but a small part atleast. Fresh it up a bit.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

It sounded like gay porn.


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

I thought it looked authentic, it was movie quality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> It wasn't funny, it genuinely made me feel uncomfortable. He really did sound like he was being raped, it was fucked up. Lol.


:no: I got that prison rape feeling too, I had to change the channel for a sec it was real awkward to watch and listen to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

I was rolling.

Especially when Punk told Husky "Take your shirt off" but it was kinda weird and awkward when Husky was making those over-dramatic sounds effects making it sound like he was in one of those bondage pornos.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

What the fuck is wrong with you people saying it reminded you of bondage porn? You all need to take your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who else almost died of laughter when Husky Harris was whipped?*

LOL remember when stone cold whipped Taz in the middle of the ring. NOW THAT WAS FUNNY LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Overall not better than last weeks RAW, but this was still an entertaining show. The Nexus stuff and of coarse HBK being the first inductee made my night. Del Rio even coming out twice was just perfect.

I have to get Hall of Fame tickets to go along with my Wrestlemania tickets now.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

lol at people blaming the fucking mainevent for this show being mad, atleast it was a fuckin wrestling match unlike what really made the show terrible.

WWE would be way better if they quit sucking cena's dick, and build another feud that doesn't center around him. 
Give some fucking tension bewteen miz and orton other than the usual thrown together match that doesn't even have hype.
Give the US title a few, give Daniel and Ted promo time or a backstage attack or something
Give Melinla and Natalya, some time cause they can have a interesting feud.

that WILL make the show better, I can some of the whole show like this, jobber match, nexus promo, another nexus promo in away, jobber match, sheamus vs morrison, another nexus promo, mainevent.
Half the fuckin raw was nexus thats the fuckin problem


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

New member here with my thoughts about tonight's Raw.

In reality, this was the first wrestling show I have watched since 2001. I have kept up with who's who by all the Smackdown vs Raw games that have come out so I am not completely lost. I do find it hard to mark out for the supposed "main eventers" though.

Anyway this Raw reminded me of all the WCW Nitro episodes just before it's demise. I can't really put my finger onit but commericals in between matches? WTF was that all about and especially during a main event. I never remember WWE ever sinking that low. WCW was notorious for doing that during their main events. "Sorry ladies and gentlemant but we have to go to commerecial."

My favorite parts were probably whenever CM Punk was on the mic and Alberto Del Rio. Del Rio just has natural charisma and I would like to see him get a good push, lol. I was laughing my ass off when his ring announcer distracted R-Truth by saying his catch phrase over and over.

I didn't care much for HBK's appearance. I actually hate him and cannot see how anybody would like Shawn McMichaels just because of the whole Klique thing back in the day and his politics. Del Rio was hilarious when came out and took the Sweet Chin Music like a champ.

Very little actual wrestling!!! I give this Raw a 4/10. CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio are the only postives for me.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

WWE's been putting commercials in between matches for a long time


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

PGSucks said:


> WWE's been putting commercials in between matches for a long time


Really? It just goes to show you how long out of the loop I have been. I never ever remember the WWE doing that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Raw was underwhelming tonight.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

RAW really sucked tonight with that NEXUS sacrifice bullshit. I changed the channel. The writers must be on LSD.


----------



## RKOdebreakerSES (Apr 30, 2010)

Omg! Did John Cena say "ass"? I thought it was a family show? Lol


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah i have no idea where they are going with Nexus, but the entire show basically revolves around them. I don't see the point of taking out Gabriel and Slater. 
They gotta make the other titles worth a rats ass, they are completely worthless right now. I mean, the mid card is just a complete joke right now, what a bunch of shit.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Thought it was a pretty good RAW, don't know what everyone's complaining about. Main Event sucked and the CM Punk segments were strange, especially the one with him on the titantron, which didn't really make any sense to me. What point was he trying to make?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

GayAngel said:


> What is wrong HBK does your back hurt? You certainly walk like it does, lol.


The dude put his body on the line for 25 years for your entertainment and you make fun of him because he has back pain now? Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

What an absolute pile of monkey shit last night's Raw was:

Morrison vs Sheamus AGAIN, and the result was ridiculous, Superman Version 2 on its way.

A worthless tag match where we see Dibiase fuck up a simple stomp.

Miz vs someone who should be nowhere near a ring AGAIN, give it a rest already I don't give a shit.

And 2 hours of the writers systematically making Nexus look stupid, no Tarver, no Sheffield, no Barrett and now no Gabriel yet Otunga is still there?

Fucks sake.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought raw was great tonight especially Hbk


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Last night's RAW really did suck a lot... 

-Sheamus vs Morrison for the 5th time in 3 months
-the best of Nexus getting kicked out
-Punk cutting a shitty promo (yes, the tron promo was bad)
-another pointless Nexus attack
-pointless tag match with the wrong team going over
-ADR vs Truth AGAIN
-stupid initiations
-King being in a match AGAIN, in the ME nonetheless
-the return of idiotic Cena shouting

The only really good part was the HBK appearance. Just a horrible RAW all around.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

The Morrison/Sheamus thing is purely WWE wanting to push Morrison, however they got nothing for him to do so they use Sheamus as the sacrificial lamb (considering he still has a feud with HHH around the corner) to bide them some time until Morrison has something to do.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Am I the only one who heard Big Show say gay? He said something along the lines "You think I'm some kind of gay, huh?" when he was beating him. fucking Big Show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm usually one to look on the positive side of things but Raw last night was just plain awful. The only good thing was HBK's appearance and the fact that I got to see his last match and will now get to see him inducted into the HOF. The rest of it bored the living shit out of me.

1) Nexus is dead. Do I care if McGillicutty has to get a beat down to get into Nexus? No. From the reaction of the fans I don't think they did either. Apart from the fact that they actually had somebody get whipped with belts, do I care if Husky Harris wants to be in Nexus? No. Do I care if Otunga gets beaten by Show? No. Other than the possibility of 2 guys whacking the hell out of each other with kendo sticks, does anybody care if Slater/Gabriel wanted to join? No. I'm so sick of Nexus at this point. I've seen it all before and if this is going to stretch until Mania then I give up. I thought bringing Punk in could salvage things but not anymore. His promo was ridiculous and served no purpose at all and now he's running a group of jobbers who Cena has taken out before. Why don't they just do Cena/Punk on their own instead of beating the ever loving shit out of the dead horse that is Nexus.

2) Seamus/Jomo, Orton&King/Miz&Riley, ADR/Truth = we've seen them all before! WTF! 

3) I get that they are trying to book Miz as a guy who can be beaten at any time. But I don't think I've ever seen a World Champion actually look physically scared of his no.1 contender the way Miz was last night. He was fucking scared of him and looked like a right idiot in the process. Bring on the screwy finish at the Rumble to make Miz look even less credible than he does now. Either that or Orton just outright beats him clean which wouldn't surprise me either. A few months ago Raw had Barrett, Seamus and Miz as dominant and/or rising heels. Now Barrett has been boot to SD, Seamus wins KOTR but can't even beat JoMo these days and Miz is running around scared shitless.

I don't remember the last time I felt this way about Raw but I was just bored and completely uninterested. It felt like a repeat with the exact same matches and all this Nexus bullshit which was ridiculous and pointless imo. If I paid money for a ticket to that show I would not be very happy right now. I seriously hope we get something better next week and they actually start to TALK about the Rumble which is, you know, the start of the road to wrestle fucking mania. HBK was the highlight of an otherwise abysmal show.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

other than hbk making an appearance...and btw, we probably wont see him again til the HOF so dont get your hopes up of him "coming back", raw was very boring. morrison and sheamus was ok...at least it was an actual match. the main event was very simple. the nexus segments were strange...i'm assuming there's more to this so i'll reserve complete judgement for later. the only good thing about del rio was that he got his head kicked off. i don't see why so many people love that guy. i would have preferred a divas match than del rio vs parappa the rappa. of course, you have to take into account that the BCS title game was a really good game and the wwe knew they'd be up against some competition, so maybe they just half assed it because they knew no one would be watching anyway... it wasnt bad, everything had its purpose(Even the nexus stuff...im sure there will be more to that) but it was just really boring. oh, the other good thing about raw was that cena said ass!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show, saved by CM Punk and the Sheamus/Morrison match-up. 

Punk looks so freaking evil as the leader of Nexus, and lets hoop Barrett comes back next week with Gabriel and Slater. 

HBK in the HOF is good. I'm not his biggest fan, but the guy deserves it. 

WTF is ADR doing at RAW again?? The guy is so freaking annoying on the mic, it's not funny. 

The Miz still looks weak. He needs to drop the belt soon. 
Why do they make Kidd look weak and did they drop Andrews??


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh that's the other thing that's pissing me off about Raw at the moment, R-Truth's shitty fucking entrance that goes on almost as long as Taker's and the how he has to shout "whats up" every 2 minutes during a match.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

'Raw is Punk' episode was ok, i enjoyed the initiations but i don't know why Punk would kick Gabriel and Slater out just like that, if WWE wants to kick them out from Nexus and makes them single wrestlers at least make a good storyline out of it, but then again i expect them to return next week to confront Punk about his decision or maybe helping Punk in his match against Cena.

HBK showing up and SCM'ing Alberto Del Rio was the highlight of the show for me. I'm also glad he'll get inducted into HOF this year, he deserves it.

Morrison/Sheamus match was good as expected, but i personally would have rather see Morrison in the main event tagging with Orton because i'm so tired of seeing Jerry Lawler wrestling, and also the tag team match between Bryan/Henry vs. Kidd/DiBiase should have been given more time (they had a great tag team match at Superstars last week).

I love how they seem to have given up on Kidd already, he jobbed to Mark Henry twice so far and his bodyguard is nowhere to be seen and that just doesn't sound good, they really should put a lot more effort into the feud between Bryan and Kidd before people start losing interest on Kidd already.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Camoron said:


> The dude put his body on the line for 25 years for your entertainment and you make fun of him because he has back pain now? Go fuck yourself.


While making fun of him is lame, he didn't put his body on the line for anyone but himself. He did it for the adulation, the money, the drugs, the women and the life. He didn't do it to make you happy and anyone who thinks any wrestler does his thing for anyone else but himself is deluded. I cringe when I hear of people thanking wrestlers for "what they gave".


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

shitty main event no surprised, love the cm punk promos tho


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Great RAW IMO. The wrestling was terrible but who cares it's RTWM.

When it started I couldn't believe Santino was gonna open the show, but I was wrong that NEXUS beatdown came out of nowhere. I didn't see it coming and quite frankly if anyone did you're lying through your teeth. From the get go thins were hot. The whole initiation angle had me intrigued throughout the night.

Punk's promo on the tron was something daring. I liked it. It was different but everyone is shitting on it because "it was mocking Owen". Oh IWC you never fail to amuse me.

Promo wise, sotyrline wise this was a great RAW. Wrestling wise it flat out sucked and I believe this is why everybody is shitting on it. There was probably only 10 minutes of wrestling tonight, the main event sucked and the IWC poster boy Daniel Bryan only got 30 seconds. But fuck the wrestling! I've been saying it for along while now, promos is what keeps viewers intrigued we are the only special cows in the world who take storytelling in the ring over actual storytelling.

Also I must say, who the heck is WWE fooling with this PG bullshit? Since going PG they always bend the rules to suit them best. Husky Harris getting the shit beaten out of him was just brutal. Even at 16 it was hard to stomach, much as for a5 year old. Worse yet how did those soccer moms feeling watching that segment I rather have my kid seeing blood in a wrestling match than that.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This gets thrown around a lot but this was one of the best Raws in a long, long time. Aside from the main event, everything was top notch. I loved the Nexus stuff, and although I marked when Gabriel and Slater walked out, I don't think I'll like them leaving for good, Punk had got the Nexus angle back on track and them leaving a week or two later is a bit of a waste. I'm thinking at some point it's going to end up Nexus vs. Nexus 2.0.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was okay, but storyline-wise it was a mess. 

- We get King/Miz for the 5th time, even though nobody cares about this feud. 
- We have Seamus/Morrison being dragged out some more even though they've fought enough times already. 
- Nexus needs to be taken out back and shot. We have jobbers nobody cares about 'fighting their way into Nexus'. Punk also kicks out the only guy left with credibility in the group; Justin Gabrielle. Brilliant move there, but at least he can get repackaged now and actually have a chance to do something.
- Cena has another "SRS BUSINESS" promo while Punk's was just strange.
- Daniel Bryan and the US title are directionless
- for the last time... nobody cares about DiBiase! Give it up already...

I was fairly amused watching RAW, but it really is in quite a mess when you take a look at the storylines. I really hope they fix things up soon for Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

God this Raw has really split opinion on here.

Personally I thought it was a good show.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought RAW was actually pretty bad.

The initation stuff was ridiculous, especially the whipping thing which was just...uncomfortable viewing. Although Punk must be doing something right since I was urging Slater and Gabriel to whack him with the kendo sticks. Hopefully they join Barrett for his Nexus on Smackdown or something to have a Nexus version one and two royal rumble faceoff at some point during the match. The suicide thing was...something different but I saw far too much Nexus last night.

The main evnet was...boring. What is up with Lawler wrestling so much at the moment? Nothing happened in the match, the crowd wasn't really into it and it was just bland. I forsee Miz backing up the ramp with his title for another two more weeks until the PPV...entertaining stuff wtih this feud...I don't know why they couldn't have just put Morrison in Lawlers place. It makes for a more entertaining match at least.

Once again, the US Champion has become irrelevant. He doesn't get entrances and competes in random five minute matches against other nobody heel mid-carders...he needs an actual feud.

There were two things that saved the show though:

HBK coming back, was a real shock to me and I didn't expect it. Was a great moment though, the crowd popped big when he came through the curtain and the video package they played was awesome, made me realise how much I missed the guy. Del Rio interrupting him got him instant heat and he was put over just by standing in the ring with HBK. Glad to see him inducted into the Hall of Fame, I expect a possible angle at Mania (not with Del Rio, and not wrestling) to go along with his HOF induction.

Second one was the Morrison/Sheamus match. I know people complain that we've seen it like five times now, but how cares! Everytime they wrestle it turn out to be a great match! I don't know what there is toc omplain about. Morrison is perfected the art of playing an in ring babyface, he's fantastic at it. The crowd got into it and the action was great. The running knee seems to be becoming Morrison's new finisher which is interesting, the crowd never expected the finish but popped big for it all the same. The video played for Morrison before the match (highlighting his WWE Title match) was great too and really put him over.

Morrison put continues which makes me more than happy. 

Overall a pretty shitty RAW with two bright spots.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Punks doing a great job as the "cult leader"

What he was doing was unsettling to say the least, and I'm a big fan of the guy. Cena won't be getting to him next week that's for sure.

I don't Gabriel and Slater are done. Not yet, anyway.

Skipped through mostly everything else. Heard "CM Sucks" So skipped Cenas promo too.

Don't mind it though. Punk will continue to push boundaries and it will be fucking glorious. I won't even mind if Cena goes over him at Wrestlemania. If Punk continues to get this focus he will be the top heel by the time Wrestlemania comes around.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

I loved how edgy this Raw was. Everything was being pushed to the limit, the initiations were brutal, not just by PG standards (which I wish people would just give a rest) but even ten years ago that would have been uncomfortable to watch. The part where Punk threatened to jump off the tron was really intense TV, great stuff. Add that to John Cena's rage promo, and this feud is looking to be incredible


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw was Ok-ish this week imo. The nexus initiation thing was interesting but did drag on and got a bit boring after a while. Ofcourse the best moment was HBK hitting the sweet chin music on del rio. Great to see hbk in the ring again. It pains me to realise that they have made WRESTLING completely irrelevant on raw now. There was no standout match, even the main event was a complete boar. Atleast we got another cheesy promo from Cena. The whole CM SUCKS is played out now and apparently Cena has apologised for using the word 'ASS'. This PG Era needs to go. WWE pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaseee get rid of it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I kinda get the feeling the laggy, torpid feeling of Raw last night was because they're used to having Cena scenes there to fill time. That's what the drawn out initiation scenes were there to replace, but instead of popping the crowd or building a feud, they just sort of made Nexus a weird fraternity that's not so much intimidating as a little bit freaky.

The Bryan/Henry Kidd/Dibiase match is a case where I think they wanted them to get the exact same kind of reactions on Raw as they got on Superstars last week. Difference is, on Superstars, they got about 15 minutes to get the crowd involved. Plus, on Superstars, Kidd actually got the win and looked good - who exactly benefits when Mark Henry wins a match these days?

The main event was a joke. It's all well and good to show that King can still go in the ring, to whatever extent, but don't do it in the main event. And don't book him to repeatedly beat your champion, no matter the circumstances. Christ.

Del Rio/Truth again? With a needlessly screwy finish considering Del Rio won clean last week? And a disappointingly typical ethnic heel promo to follow? Ugh.

Sole highlight was HBK showing up. And he looked a lot better simply by being so effortlessly entertaining on such a dreary, pointless Raw.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-I love how Punk is using Nexus to humour himself.
-I lol'd at how Mcgillicuty was getting carried out.
-What was with the smoke in the ring?
-So I guess they got rid of Tyson Kidd's bodyguard.
-HBK!
-LOL Otunga didn't even bother to change his t-shirt
-Orton actually hissed...
-Orton was in the ring for more than 5 seconds. He should've got DQd

I think that was a good RAW.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Very mixed Raw. If there going to make this Orton-Miz fued intresting, have some mic time together, dont just throw them in tag matches with Jerry Lawler, and having Lawler wrestle every week shows that Raw really needs to have more main event babyfaces.

The Cm Punk promos, and the whole sacrifice angle was very orginal and very daring. You can really tell the audience just didnt know how to react to it becuase it was very dark and had no humour to it, this is the kind of angle and type of storylines Raw hasnt been doing in years. So I, for one applaud it.

Oh and Alberto Del Rio finally won me over, he was fantastic tonight, and he is going to be a fucking star.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Thoughts on last nights raw:
1. Punk was insane last night. I absolutely love what he's doing with the Nexxus. It's going to be interesting to see which one of the duo who left nexxus is going to turn on the other. My moneys on Heath.
2. Cena stop it with the CM sucks it wasn't funny the first time and it wont be funny ever. Regardless of how many times you say it
3. You stopped a potential morrison Miz feud for this orton shit?Somebody should be shot for that decision
4. Del rio's match vs zookeepah? boring Del rio's promo with Michaels? epic. Interesting way to pass the torch if thats what they were going for. Delrio is my pick to win the Rumble.
5.Where are they going with this tyson kidd Daniel Bryant feud? Its pretty horrible so far.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Optikk said:


> -Orton actually hissed...


LOL...I noticed that too. Made me chuckle.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I need to find a youtube clip of Orton hissing. That is some funny shit. Is he turning into cobra commander or something. Cobraaaa.......hissssss


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It was great to see Michaels appearance on Raw, Amazing raw for me just for that.

And yea Orton actually hissed :lmao*


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

a very odd raw, some bits were shitty and didn't work, others i LOL'ed at.

wasn't feeling the punk promo on the 'tron, other than to make me realise that's a big-assed screen  not liking all slighty disturbing whipping either :no:

ricardo rodriguez saying "what's up" to truth was win! lol

and randy did actually hiss:shocked:, coz nice guys don't hiss


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Pretty good Raw. Not much in the way of wrestling, but CM Punk as the new leader of Nexus is brilliant. People seem to be complaining that Nexus is "butchered", but I would be very surprised if there aren't additions to the line-up soon. 

And yeah I marked for HBK too. For once King was not exaggerating - he is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Just watched last night's RAW and damn I thought it wasn't too bad. It was the first show I've watched all the way through in awhile now and there was some good and some bad. 

The Nexus shit got pretty old after awhile. I wasn't really liking the initiation shit after about the third go around, although laughed my ass off at Otunga slapping the Big Show and then just standing there like a little kid waiting to get punched in the face.

Punk's promo on the titantron got pretty uncomfortable there for a minute, but it was definitly something different. I thought it was a pretty well done segment.

I actually enjoyed Cena's promo tonight. Well all except CM Sucks. That really just sounds retarded. Aside from that he was one intense motherfucker.

HBK appearance! That was one crisp Sweet chin music. Del Rio took it like a champ. Del Rio was pretty fucking on tonight and got quite a bit of time for a Smackdown superstar.

Sheamus and JoMo's match was a nice little contest. Lots of good action between the two of them. I realize they've been wrestling a lot lately, but even if they're just killing time between the two of them, the matches are enjoyable.

I really liked the interaction between Miz and Orton tonight. The match left a lot to be desired, but both Orton and Miz are playing their parts in this feud beautifully. I expect Miz to over Orton at the Rumble clean.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I liked Raw overall. One thing that stuck out to me was that CM Punk looked a bit small compared to the rest of Nexus. I understand that he's a good sized man, but I never realized just how big Micheal McGuilicutty was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton actually hissing had me ROFL. I love the guy but he seriously needs to tone it down. He's going WAY over the top with all this Viper stuff.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a decent show, I thought. There wasn't much in terms of wrestling and stuff like Rodriguez dancing was just weird but Punk being a cult leader is interesting and at least puts a different spin on his version of Nexus than Barrett's version. The initiations were quite brutal nd they've proven once again that despite what people say, you can do edgy angles with a PG rating. 

I thought the Cena promo was great too and I actually thought that would have been a better way to end the show than the main event we got. I'd like to know where King wrestling every week and being in a feud with the WWE Champion ls leading to because there must be a reason he's suddenly started wrestling again.

Oh, and the HBK appearance was great too. It was very unexpected and he completely deserves his place in the HOF.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Just watched last night's RAW and damn I thought it wasn't too bad. It was the first show I've watched all the way through in awhile now and there was some good and some bad.
> 
> The Nexus shit got pretty old after awhile. I wasn't really liking the initiation shit after about the third go around, although laughed my ass off at Otunga slapping the Big Show and then just standing there like a little kid waiting to get punched in the face.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt he'll go over Orton clean. The only way I see this happening is if they plan on him being in the Royal Rumble and winning which I don't see happening. I still think Jericho's gonna get involved some way some how and cost Orton the title.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Orton actually hissing had me ROFL. I love the guy but he seriously needs to tone it down. He's going WAY over the top with all this Viper stuff.


No he doesn't need to tone it down lol. The hissing adds to his character.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> No he doesn't need to tone it down lol. The hissing adds to his character.


What character? Being a snake? It's fucking stupid! :fpalm


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

wwefanatic89 said:


> No he doesn't need to tone it down lol. The hissing adds to his character.


How can a character basically be the replica of being a snake? It's just ridiculous. Everything he does seems to have snake like connotations. He 'slithers' down the cage, he 'coils' and 'strikes' now he's bloody hissing! lol


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

wwefanatic89 said:


> I highly doubt he'll go over Orton clean. The only way I see this happening is if they plan on him being in the Royal Rumble and winning which I don't see happening. I still think Jericho's gonna get involved some way some how and cost Orton the title.


Ok maybe that wasn't the best choice of words on my part. I don't foresee the victory to be completely clean (I mean come on it's the Miz), but if they have any hope of Miz walking away from his first title reign with any kind of credibility they will give him a decisive win over Orton at the Rumble. Especially since it's most likely going to be his last before the Elimination Chamber.


----------

